# Battletech - Blood of Kerensky



## Darimaus (Aug 13, 2007)

Its time for one of the most important moment in a Clan Cadets lifetime. A trial of position. It is here that he can become a warrior and ascend to the greatest caste in the Clans. It is here that his life is decided.

I have Jemal and Caros's stats already, and I will take the liberty of rolling the initiative myself. The roll is 2d6 - piloting. To begin with, I'm going to add the map/program to open the map. 

Hex locations will be number from left to right, followed by top to bottom. I.E., Jemals starting location will be 42,10 with an initiative of 1a, and Caros' starting location will be 37,7 with an initiative of 6.

Enemy Starting Locations:
Caros:
1st (Shadowcat) = 11,29 Initiative = 7
2nd (Vulture) = 8,30
3rd (Thor) = 6,32

Jemal: 
1st (Stooping Hawk) = 14,34. Initiative = 1b
2nd (Thor) = 12,36
3rd (Turkina) = 9,38


The first phase of combat is movement phase. The movement modes are walking, running, and jumping. Movement has an effect on the difficulty of opponents to hit you. 0-2 hexes moved increases hit difficulty by 0, 3-4 increases it by 1, 5-6 is 2, 7-9 is 3, and 10 + is 4.

Walking: Base movement rate. Increases your difficulty to hit your targets by 1. Increases heat by 1.

Runnig: 1.5x walking speed. Increases difficulty to hit your targets by 2. Cannot back up at running speed. Increases heat by 2.

Jumping: Speed = to number of jumpjets on mech. Bypasses all terrain movement rules. You may choose facing when you land. Increases the difficulty to hit opponents by 3. Increases opponents difficulty to hit you by 1. Increases heat by 3.

*House Rule* Running Jump: Allows you to use running speed while jumping, though you can only ignore a number of hexes of terrain = to your jump speed (must be consecutive). Increases difficulty to hit your targets by 4. Increases difficulty to hit you by 1. Heat Increased by 4. 

Facing: Facing matters for use of your weapons, which fire at an arc of the front three hexes of your mech, with the exception of the arms, which can fire all weapons on the arm at the back hex on its side (not directly behind). In order to change your facing, it cost 1 movement point to change to facing the hex to the left or right (movement points being the speed of whatever mode of movement you choose to use). Facing also matters because it determines the hit tables you use, and decide wether or not you hit back or front armor.

Terrain: Terrain effects movement through squares, increasing the number of movement points it requires to go through them. Terrain also increase hit difficulty. The terrain used in the starting map involves light and heavy woods which increase MP to 2 for light, and 3 for heavy. 

So now, Jemal and Caros can post their movements and we can get started. People with the lowest initiative go first in this phase. For this round, Jemals 1st opponent decides not to move (In the trial, your opponents will let you move first when you fight them until a Grand Melee is opened up). Now Jemal and Caros can go.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Jemal of the Wolf clan smiles as he advances upon his soon-to-be-trash opponent.
(Run 8 to 34, 14)


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

*Begining.*

"And all systems are green." He muttered to himself, the rather ungainly step of his cauldron born shifting, moving him into into a slow forward shuffle, picking up speed as he went. Targeting systems were flickering into action, active scans and plain old visual showing his target just over a kilometer away. Not at all shy of combat, he set himself into an all out run, target brackets flickering gold over his target, indicating it was, as of yet, just outside the range of his longest weapons.

[sblock]Move 8, straight towards it at a full out run. If I get into weapons range I'll unload with both of my ER Large Lasers.[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Alrighty, so Caros runs to 11,29

Jemal runs to 34,14. He is now 28 Hexes away from his opponent.

Caros's first opponent runs to 23,23. He is now 15 Hexes away from Caros.

Now we come to the torso twist phase. You can change your firing arc up to 1 hex to the left or right, but it does not affect your movement, or your facing in terms of to hit charts and back/foreward armor.

In this case, I'm assuming all involved will just pick the most direct facing to their opponents.

Next phase is weapon declaration phase, where people decide what guns they are firing and at whom they are doing so. This phase also goes lowest initiative goes first. To save time, I will always roll attack rolls and to hit rolls, that way we can merge this phase with the firing phase that happens afterwards. 

Jemal can't hit his opponent, so we'll skip him, and Caros has already posted. Now for the fun part. The results.

Caros opens up with his large Lasers at the Shadowcat. Unfortunatly, he fails to hit with either of them.

The Shadowcat will return fire with its Gauss Rifle, but is also unsuccessful at hitting its target.

Hit Difficulty:
Caros: He Ran +2, His oppoenet moved 12 hexes +4, Firing at Medium Range +2, Gunnery +2 = Difficulty 10

Shadowcat: He Ran +2, His opponent moved 8 Hexes +3, Firing at Medium Range +2, Gunnery +3 = Difficulty 10

The next phase is the physical attack phase. This won't come up for awhile, so I won't cover it.

The phase after that is the cooling phase. You gain a certain number of heat, subtract the amount of heat from the cooling capaicty of your heat sinks, and then follow the chart for effects. In this case, nobody gained any heat this round. 

This marks the end of the first round of combat. The only thing I will add here is a house rule involving initiative. If you take no actions during your entire turn, you can refocus, setting your initiative to a roll of 12 and making you roll off with everyone who rolled a 12 or refocused initiative to determine the new order. 

We now go back to the movement phase.

Jemal's opponent, a Stooping Hawk, will not move at all. It is now Caros and Jemal's turn again.


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

"Freebirth." He muttered to himself, targeting hairs flickering red as he snapped off a pair of shot with his large lasers, the emerald beams cutting a swath high and low to the sides of his target, coming close, but utterly failing to even graze his opponent.

The return gauss slug set him ducking, twisting his mech as it impacted the rough ground beneath him. He took only a moment breather, relaxing himself and riding out the spike of heat that filled his mech before moving forward at a more tenitive pace now, training his weapons on the opposing mech.

[Sblock=combat]Move forward 4.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Jemal frowned as his opponent continued to stand rock-solid.  "I'm twice his size and he's just waiting for me.." with a shrug, he continued advancing steadily, getting into a more appropriate line with his opponent, until the Red Fist can fire all it has at long range(2 ER Large, 1 ER PPC).
[sblock=ooc]
I advance 6 hexes, turn, and advance another.  I'm now in hex 28,18 facing south, though a torso twist should bring me into line to fire on it.  My calculations show our distance currently at 23, long range for all my weapons.
I think the stooping hawk probably refocused, if he has and moves now, I'll still try to shoot him if I can.
Also, does my active probe tell me what weaponry that thing has?  Or can I tell normally?[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

Lousy doublepost


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok, Jemal runs to 18,28. He is now 23 Hexes away from his opponent.

Caros walks to 13,25.

The Shadowcat Runs foreward 11 hexes and turns 1 hex to the left. His is now 9 Hexes away from Caros.

I'm assuming everyone torso twists to face their targets.

Time for Declaration phase.

Btw, Jemal, Active Probe has a range of 12.


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

He frowned briefly as the opposing mechwarrior cut a line across the ground, turning rather than stride directly towards him, the smaller mech made its way up a hillside, moving at a speed that could only mean it was running a MASC system.

Definately a fast little surat, and an annoying one to boot, his weapons training on the speedy shadowcat, leading it as it put on a burst of speed, his inertial targeting system giving its best guess of where his target would be, a slight smile crooking his lips as he let fly with all of his lasers.

[Sblock=combat]3 ER Medium, 2 ER large. I gain a total of 5 heat including my walking.  These better hit =.=;[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Jemal stabs at the firing buttons, two scarlet lances of energy and a giant lightning bolt flying from his mechs torso towards the Sitting Duck... Er, that is the Stooping Hawk.

[sblock=ooc]
RE: Active probe - Ah, noted.
RE: Stooping Hawk - Huh, guess I was wrong about the refocus.  My bad for assuming.
RE: Combat - Fire with 2 ER Large and ER PPC.  All long range(+4), I ran (+2), he didn't move (0), Gunnery 2, Targeting Computer-1.  Total (by my math) = 7 to hit.
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Caros and the Shadowcat cut loose at each other again, but fail to hit once more.

Jemal fire at his opponent and scores every time, ravaging his torso.

Caros then take 5 heat (resulting in -1 walking speed).

Next round, and its Caros and Jemal's turn to move again. (the Stooping Hawk refocused.)


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

He simply grunts at the flush of heat into the cockpit, more annoyed at his lack of aim than anything, mech feeling sluggish beneath him. He turned to regard his opponent. 

The faster mech was going to try to get into his rear arc, fake him out, make him turn one way or the other and then get behind him so he could only bring a fraction of his weapons to bare. That of course, was unacceptable, instead he turned, facing the other mech and backing up, keeping his weapons trained on it.

[sblock=combat]Gonna cool down. Turned to face it, then moved two back. Firing ER Larges unless it closes.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Slowing his pace as he starts circling in, Jemal sights in on the damaged section, a predatory grin spreading across his face as he zeroes in towards his first kill..
[sblock=ooc]
Keep moving over the low rise in front of me. walk = 5, I'm now at 28,23.
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Jemal walks 5 hexes down to 28,23

Caros turns and walks backwards, ending up in 23,12.

The Stooping Hawk turns 2 times to the left and moves foreward 4 hexes to 10,32. He is now 18 Hexes away from Jemal.

The Shadowcat circles around quickly, and moves away from Caros to hex 36,21. He is now facing 35,22. He and Caros are now completely blocked off from each other by the dip at the top of the hill. They are 16 Hexes away from each other.

Declare Shoosting please.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

With a shake of his head, Jemal turns Red Fist's torso to aim directly at his opponent, another trio of deadly energy bolts flying out at the Hawk.

[sblock=ooc]
2 ER Large Lasers, 1 ER PPC.
ATTACK: Gunnery 2, Targeting(-1), I walked(+1), he moved 4(+1), Long Range(+4) = 7
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Caros and the Shadowcat cannot fire at each other. Jemal and the Stooping Hawk however are out for blood. Jemal fires his PPC and 2 Large Lasers, but only strikes the Hawks leg with his PPC, the lasers scortching the ground next to it. The Hawk fires off 45 missiles and a large laser back at Jemal, striking with 12 missiles and the laser. Jemal took most of the damage (18) on the center torso, with a scattering of missiles hitting his left leg (4 damage).

When a hit is successful, it gets rolled on a hit table based off of facing btw, though I won't be posting the chart since I do all the attack rolls. Damage taken is done to the armor in that region, then the criticals, then moves on to the next region.

Next round. Movement Phase. Go to it.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Staggering slightly, the Red Fist swerves and continues circling in, picking up speed.

[sblock=ooc]
Run: 
move to 28,36(3). Hex shift west(1), move to 24,28(4).
[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

He grumbled again, crosshairs hanging at the the edge of the cliff, watching and waiting for the shadowcat to poke its head up as he strolled forward a few dozen steps, getting into a slightly better position to fire off his weapons if the enemy mech appeared.

[sblock=combat]Moving forward five squares. If the shadowcat appears, opening up with all of my lasers save one ER Medium.[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Caros walks foreward to hex 28,14

The Shadowcat turn 1 hex to the right. He is 11 Hexes away from Caros.

Jemal runs to Hex 24,28

The Stooping Hawk moves foreward another 7 Hexes, to Hex 03,29. He is now 21 Hexes away from Jemal. 

Shooting Phase.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

"Coward." Jemal muttered under his breath as the Hawk fled, unleashing hell once more.
[sblock=ooc]
Gunnery 2 targeting(-1) Long range (+4) I Ran (+2) Opponent moved 7(+3) = 10

Damage: 
Center Torso 18
Left Leg 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Jemal fires again at the Hawk, but fails to connect. The Hawk fires its arm mounted LRMs, pitting holes into Jemals torso armor (5 Center Torso, 4 Right Torso).

Next Round. Movement Phase.


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

"Stravag coward!" He yelled out, His mech practically tapping its foot as he waited, guns trained and ready. He waited, eyes on all of his instruments for the moment the eney mech appeared.  This cat and mouse game was not what he expected or wanted from his trial, and he would end it quickly and decisively.

[sblock=combat] I ain't movin.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

"Time to end this."  Jemal flicks his MASC on and charges his opponent.
[sblock=ooc]
Masc roll: 11, I run straight forward to 14,23. This sandy vacation spot is going DOWN.[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

The Shadowcat steps forward one hex onto the lip of the small crater he was hiding on, giving him a high vantage point of Caros and plants. He is on hex 35,21. They are 10 Hexes away from each other.

The Stooping Hawk runs 8 foreward, ending up in Hex 03,21. 

Jemal charges to hex 14,23. They are 11 hexes away from each other.

Time for Shooting Phase. Due to the height advantage, the Shadowcat attacks on the punch loacation table, Caros attacks on the leg hit location table.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Another wave of deadly plasma flies from the Red Fist into the Hawk's right side. 
[sblock=ooc]
All three guns again, 
Gunnery(2) Targeting(-1), Med Range(+2), I ran(+2), He moved 8(+3)=8
Also, It has been drawn to my attention that there are only so many ways to describe the same attack in writing...
[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

"I have you now!" He muttered as he fired on the shadowcat, his crosshairs blinking red as the shadowcat stepped into them. No longer was he playing, conserving and being careful. No, now he was firing full out, his Ultra AC/20 blaring out rounds, stitching them up the hill towards the shadowcat, his medium lasers flaring, lashing out at the smaller mech.

[sblock=combat]Ultra AC/20. Ultra fire. 3 Medium lasers. No heat.[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Caros unleashes hell on the Shadowcat, neatly severing the leg and dropping it on its face, though not before it fires back, scoring a gauss hit on the left arm (15 damage), and a medium laser hit on the right (7 damage).

Jemal fires with all his might again, and successfully hits the Stooping Hawk in the center torso with a PPC, coring deep into its chasis, though not felling the machine, which fire back with 30 missiles and a large laser but fails to hit.

Next round. Movement Phase.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Jemal Flicks off his MASC, moving in for the kill
[sblock=ooc]
Keep charging straight, to 06,19

Current Damage: 
Center Torso 23
Right Torso 4
Left Leg 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

Realising the vunerability of his angle, Vincent charges ahead, determined to close the distance and put the finishing touches on his wounded opponent before said opponent can deal any more damage.

[sblock=combat]Move forward 8, all five lasers are firing.[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Caros and Jemal both close in for the kill with their respective opponents. The Stooping Hawk plants. The Shadowcat props itself up and turns to face Caros. It ends here. 

Declaration Phase.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Jemal nodded to himself. His opponent was finally acting like a Clanner, and would go down fighting like one.  With that, he drilled a hole through the mech's heart.

[sblock=ooc]
BOOM.
Gunnery 2 Targetting-1, I ran+2, Aiming Center Torso+4 = 7
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Caros and the Shadowcat give good accounts of each other, raging each other with their respective weaponries, and when the smoke clears, the Shadowcat is minus a cockpit, and Caros has taken 15 damage to his arm, which penetrates the armor and destroys his Ultra AC, and takes 7 damage to his right leg.

Jemal fares about the same, coring the Stooping Hawk in the center torso with a large laser, dropping it for good, but recieving a horrid punishment back. The Stooping Hawk hits with 36 Missiles, and the large laser, dealing 24 to the center torso, 6 to the left leg, 6 to the right arm, and 10 to the right torso.

Next Round: Movement Phase: You guys have 1 free round before they come to attack you, unless you attack them first.


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

He grinned, actually taking a moment to let it sink in. He had passed, he was a mechwarrior in name as well as in spirit. Were he to eject now he could still go on and serve clan wolf, fight the barbarians of the sphere or other clans.  Though he had no intent of giving up so quickly.

Moving forward, he dug into the hole his opponent had recently vacated, letting his heat bleed off he waited, knowing the Mad Dog would have to come sooner rather than later.

[sblock=ooc]Err, forgot to put it down ^_^; Turn one to the left, 4 forward.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Jemal reels from the force of the explosions.  A moment later, when the smoke clears, he sees the falling hawk and lets out a cry of Triumph!  He was a MECHWARRIOR!  
Adrenaline still rushing, He circled around to face the thor, gaining some distance as he did so.  He'd have to keep this guy at range if he wanted commander.
[sblock=ooouucch]
Masc roll = 8.  
Turn 1 hex north, move 3, turn east, move 2, turn to face south..  THis leaves me in 8,15 facing straight south.

BTW..
Wow.. so we basically cored each other...
Current Damage: 
Center Torso 47 (no armour, 11 internals left)
Right Torso 14
Left Leg 10
Right arm 6
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Alrighty guys. Your opponents have rolled initiative, and both lost to you guys, so they both stay in the same square and face you. Its your turn again. Good luck.

Movement Phase Ho!


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

I wait. =)


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

I shoot 

[sblock=ooc]
Gunnery 2, -1 targeting, +4 range, +2 I ran = 7
I'm at max ppc range, long range for the lasers.
ALSO of note, this will tell me if HE's got a ppc 
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Jemal wastes no time getting into it, hitting the Thor 3 times, coring into its torso and stripping off the roof to his cockpit. However the Thor fires back and inflicts 10 damage to Jemal's left arm.

Next Round Move Phase: 

The Vulture moves foreward 8 and reaches hex 16,26, it is now 20 Hexes away from Caros.

The Thor moves foreward 8 Hexes, and reaches Hex 12,28. It is now 15 Hexes away from Jemal.

Your turns.


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

See above.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Jemal starts forwards.  He's gonna go for it.
[sblock=ooc]
MASC: 8
Run 10 straight forwards, I'm now at 8,25.  Distance is 5.

To speed things up, I'll declare shooting now : 
All guns, Short range.  
2 gunnery, targeting(-1), I ran(+2), he moved 8 (+3) = 7 (as usual)

Current Damage: 
Center Torso 47 (no armour, 11 internals left)
Right Torso 14
Left Leg 10
Left arm 10
Right arm 6
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

The Thor unleashes its wrath on Jemal, crushing him with a large laser that strikes the Left Torso (10 Damage), It hits the Right Arm with the Ultra AC 20 (20 Damage), as well as the Right Torso (20 Damage), and the left arm with a small laser (4 damage).

To even things up, Jemal hit the Thor again on its right torso with his PPC, stripping all remaining armor and damaging the engine beneath, while the large laser ravaged the left torso armor. It is now glowing rather visibly on Jemal's infrared sensors.

Next turn, the Thor turns to face 11,28 then backs up 2 hexes.

The Vulture moves foreward 8 Hexes to 24,22

Your movement phases.


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

He'd been watching carefully for the last few moments, hearing the exchange of his companion with his opponent, the explosions of battle, feeling and with his sensors seeing the inexorable advance of the Mad Dog.

As the beast closed, he set into action, stepping backwards and setting himself up onto the peak of the hill, the vast majority of his weaponry aiming downwards, the prefect distance to strike this opponent from. "Come on dog! Let me show you a wolf!"

[sblock=combat]I back up 1, turn, back up 1.  End up at 3821.  I unload with all of my weapons.  All or nothing.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Reeling from the hideous massacre of his mech, Jemal circles around trying to get away from the awesome power of the Thor's Thunder.

[sblock=ooc]
face 1 hex west, move 5 hexes, face south, move 1 hex.  this puts me at 3,29 facing south.  He's firing at my left side and I can torso twist to shoost him.
Gunnery 2, Targeting -1, Range +2, I ran+2, he moved 2(0) = 5

Current Damage: 
Center Torso 47 (no armour, 11 internals left)
Right Torso 34 (no armour, 6 internals left)
Left Torso 10
Left Leg 14
Left Arm 10
Right Arm 26
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Jemal lays hideous punishment on the Thor, tearing its torse to pieces and further gouging into the torso this time, leaving it 2/3 unprotected. The Thor tears back at him, inflicting more damage to Jemal's own damaged torso (10 damage center torso, 4 damage left torso) and damaging the engine. (5 extra heat). 

Caros tries to get a head shot in on his opponent, using his hieght to his advantage, but fails to hit it, instead dealing the torso a duel hit from a medium and a large laser.

The Vulture fires off a shot at Caros' right leg, (10 damage).

The Thor stops moving, it is still 12 hexes away.

The Vulture move foreward 7 Hexes to 31,19 and then turns to 32,19.


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

No words passed through Vincent's mind as he advanced, torso turning as he walked, orienting towards the mad dog that had caused him so much trouble. The damage to his leg was troubling, but no unsurmountable, but this had to end soon, A slugging match out of the question considering his decreased weapon capacity. Instead he opened up once more lasers flaring, brightening the sky.

[sblock=combat]Walked forward 4 squares and fired with All. Pray. =)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Smoke pouring from his own mech, Jemal surges forwards, twisting his torso as he goes to unleash another (final?) blast on his foes ravaged Torso.
[sblock=The End?]
MASC: 7
I move south 9 and hex shift east. I'm now at 3,38 facing 4,38.  Torso twist brings my guns into line, he's still firing at my left arc.
Distance = 14
Gunnery2 Targeting-1, Range+2, I ran+2, Aim Center Torso +4= 9

Current Damage: 
Center Torso 57 (no armour, 1!!!!!! internal left)
Right Torso 34 (no armour, 6 internals left)
Left Torso 14
Left Leg 14
Left Arm 10
Right Arm 26
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Jemal pours his heart and soul into the machine, aiming straight for its heart and unleashing with everything he has. He strikes with one of the lasers, a bright flash occuring from the componenets beneath, causing a sense of hope and victory to rise in him. However, the flash dimmed down, and the mech aimed its laser unfased and fired deep into Jemals torso (10 damage to the right torso, going through to the center and destroying the mech). 

Caros unleashed his fury once more upon the Maddog from his vantage point, but failed to penetrate its armor, just lasing the torso and both arms. It fires back with everything, and hitting with everything. It ravages Caros' legs (32 Damage to the right leg, severing it and dropping the mech, and 17 damage to the left leg, as well as 7 falling damage to the left arm, destroying the large laser and double heat sink).

Good Job Jemal, you made Warrior. 

Movement Phase:

Maddog moves 1 foreward to 32,19. It is 5 Hexes away.

Caros, I'm assuming you don't move. 

Caros, what do you fire?


----------



## Caros (Aug 18, 2007)

Vincent supresssed a cry as his mech fell torso down to the ground. He struggled for a moment to get his wits, before fighting with the controls, driving himself upright on one of his useless arms, firing with all of his torso mounted weapons attempting to blast apart the mech that had so wronged him.

[sblock=combat]He's gonna die! No, Really, this guy goes down! All weapons, go go [/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

Caros fires at the mech, his kuckles white as he subconsciously grips the joystick with every ounce of strength. he unleashes his fury, once more aiming for the head of the mechanical beast looming in on him. He fires, missing his target, lacing over his torso, and cutting into the mechs internals. The mech becomes shaky, something going terribly wrong internally, dropping the mech on its face. The damage from the impacts crushed the mechs engine, leaving the Maddog helpless on its face. Its shots fired before it fell though cored deep into Caros' own center torso, turning his own mech to scrap and ending the Trial. He made Star Commander. Barely.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 18, 2007)

One thing I will note. I was playing with the idea of elevation granting different to hit tables. This wasn't an actual rule, just an experimental one. Simply put, if you attack from higher ground by at least 2 levels, or 1 level within 4 hexes of them, you hit on the punch location chart if you are higher, and the leg location chart if you are lower. I'm going to try it out again and see if it works. I'd like input on it. other than that, things went pretty normal.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 19, 2007)

Initiative: 4
Starting Position: 36,10

Rylee quickly goes through the power up sequence of bringing Blood Scratch on online as scans the battle field before her. _Today is the Day..._ She thought to her self. She gives herself a reassuring smile as she gets an all green from her system and weapon diagnostic readouts. Firmly grasping the controls she brings Blood Scratch’s weapons to bear and patiently waits for the Trials to begin. “To kick some Trueborn but!” She says, finishing her thought out load.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 19, 2007)

Drerek checked Thunder's readouts.  She was in top shape and ready to go.  "We may die, but we shall show no fear.  Only defeat is dishonorable."  With all weapons and systems showing normal he powered up the 80 ton mech and prepared for battle.
[sblock=Initiative]Initiative (2d6-3=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 19, 2007)

Drerek, you forgot to add a starting location. I'm putting you on 32,07

Drerek's Opponents:

Opponent 1 (Couldron Born *I don't know the clan name for this one  ): Initiative 5, Position 11,34, 38 Hexes away from Drerek.
Opponent 2 (Warhawk): Position 08,35
Opponent 3 (Behemoth): Position 06,37

Rylee's Opponents:

Opponent 1 (Cougar): Initiative 5, Position 16,37, 37 Hexes away from Rylee
Opponent 2 (Stormcrow): Position 15,40
Opponent 3 (Warhawk): Position 13,41

It begins. Movement phase.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 19, 2007)

Drerek moves to 29,10.
[sblock=OOC]That's 4 movement right, when walking?[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 19, 2007)

OOC: Yes you just walked 4.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2007)

*N/M was going to point out Typo but u beat me to it*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 19, 2007)

OOC: Move to 34 - 16 (6 spaces), I doubt either one of us will be within range but if so she will fire her ER Large Laser.   

'This is for you, Dad...' Once the signal is given Rylee springs Blood Scratch into action and aim to close the gap between her and the light Mech.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 20, 2007)

Blood: I'm not sure if you made a typo or a miscount, but space 34-16 is actually 7 hexes away, and requires 9 MP to get there and face the same direction you started in. Your mech can still do it, I'm just checking to see if that was the hex you were actually moving into.

The Couldron Born will run 8 foreward to hex 19,30. It is now 26 hexes away from Drerek.

The Cougar runs 9 foreward, to hex 25,33. It is now 28 hexes away from Rylee.

No firing phase this turn. Next turn begins. Post your actions please.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 20, 2007)

Johan's initiative for entering the third Trial is 6.  His Stone Rhino's starting position will be at 23,8, _(assuming I counted correctly; the map flickers each time I scroll it a bit)_ atop the level-3 peak near the upper-middle of the map, facing down towards the lower end of the map, if that is alright.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2007)

My initiative is also 6.

I've got no idea where I can start, so I guess I'll start on 14-13 if possible.

Arkhadus, I think the spot you're looking for is 22-08.  Click Map and then Hex Numbering to see the numbers.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 20, 2007)

OOC: Arkhandus: If it helps, the map section of the top toolbar includes a hex numbering function. The hex you want is 22,08. I'll still need you to roll initiative, though if the last member of this trial post before you do, I'll just roll it myself.

Dire Lemming: Startin location approved. We can get this thing underway as soon as our third member posts.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 20, 2007)

Drerek keeps his mech walking, "Keep it steady, girl.  I can't believe we have to share a Trial with a Freeborn."

Move to 25,12.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh wait, initiative result is minus piloting right?  Well then mine is 3.  Is lower better?

Also, I'm at -10 GMT here and have to get up in less than seven hours, so don't count on me for a while.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 20, 2007)

"Thats right come striaght at me Turborn.... I'm just a poor pathetic little Freebirth.." Mumbles Rylee as she backs up her Mech to give the Courage the impression that she is too timmed or scared. 

OOC: Move to 37 - 17. Should be 6 movement points including facing. Next movement phase she will let the Cougar go first. To really give the impression that she is weak. Her plan is to get it to commit to rushing her so that she can Jump Jet to higher ground level 2 and then fire within range of all her medium weapons at its rear.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 20, 2007)

Lev swiftly runs his Timberwolf through its pre-battle checks, a routine so frequently rehearsed as to have been entirely embedded in his subconscious, leaving the rest of his mind free to race through every possible contingency.  All those years of training, persevering, pushing forcibly through every difficulty, and it all comes down to this one moment.  Win or lose.

No pressure.

Lev smiles grimly, waiting in silence for the word to begin.

OOC: Initiative: 5.  Starting Hex: 1018, Facing SE.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 20, 2007)

Trial #2:

The Couger continue with its run, interposing the hill between it and Rylee. It runs 9 hexes to 34,28. It is now 13 hexes away from Rylee.

The Couldron Born changes its facing to North and oves 7 hexes to 19,23. It is now 14 hexes away from Drerek.

Time to declare what your firing Drerek, if your firing.

Trial #3:

Dire Lemming's Opponents:
Kit Fox: hex 44,21. Initiative 0. 31 hexes away from Dire Lemming
Battle Cobra: hex 46,19
Couldron Born: 48,22

Arkhandus' Opponents:
Mad Cat: hex 32,45. Initiative 2. 42 hexes away fom Arkhandus
Warhawk: hex 35,49
Gladiator: hex 39,49

Move phase. Please declare were you are going.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Trial #2*

OOC: Runs to 37,21 (6 spaces and faces South) and then runs to 38,21 (Still facing South). May need a MASC roll, not too sure. Fire with all three Pulse Lasers and a Small laser if within range. That should be max heat. If the heat goes over then no small laser.

A small smirk crawls onto her face as she watches the Couger run right at her. Manipulating her Mechs controls with expert persicion she quickly excutes what she hopes will be a clean and desive vicotry.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 20, 2007)

#4)

Ramone starts at 3707 (presume he picks between that and the other start slot)

init was 3 not so woot, but pilot and gun roll gave 5 and 6 for 2 skill each woot

also If you could post light, med, heavy, assault for Ramone'sopponents that would help as I am woefully not remembering all these mech models and what they approximately do.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 20, 2007)

Drerek smiles as the mech moves into range.  "Let's give 'em hellstorm." 

All weapons available at that range:  AC/5, LRM, Large Pulse Laser and ER Large Laser


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 20, 2007)

_(Already rolled initiative, it's a few posts further up; a 6 total.  And yeah, 22,08 starting position; the hex numbering values had me a bit baffled at first)_

Johan runs a final check of his weapons systems, jump jets, and targeting computer calibration, then steels himself for the Trial.  It was beginning.  This day he would prove himself a Warrior.

Looking down-range from the hilltop he had first jumped to, Johan throttles up and engages his jump jets again, leaping forward to approach his targets.....

Jump 3 hexes downward to 22,11, turning as he lands to face southeast.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 21, 2007)

*Trial 3*

Asher stares across the field at his first opponent.  "Well, let us see what this old fox can do."  He waits patiently in Zilpah's cockpit, knowing that the one advantage his opponent has over him is experience.  It would not be wise to engage them recklessly.

Refocus while waiting for the enemy to get within range.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 21, 2007)

Trial #2:

OOC: Bloodweaver: You're getting the hang of the movement thing now. Just remember, you can only move back or foreward, so facing is very important (you brought it up in the OOC thread, I'm just confirming for you).
You movement would cost 7 MP, have you end up facing south, and you would have moved 5 hexes so you would have +2 difficulty to be hit.

Rylee steps out to challenge the Cougar, but her opponent doesn't seem too interested in a direct confrontation, running past her 9 hexes to 43,24. They are now 5 Hexes away from each other.

Now for the Shooting Phase:
Blood, the latest design you sent me doesn't have a small laser anymore. Just for this round, I'll tailer your declaration to the 3 pulses, 2 ER Mediums, and the ER large for a total of 0 heat buildup.

You fire at the Cougar. Your Difficulty = you ran (+2) + he ran 9 hexes (+3) + Gunnery (+3) + range (0 for ERs, +2 for Pulses). Your pulses have -2. All your weapons hit on an 8.
 Attacks 

You strike the cougar in the torso with one of your lasers as the two of you open up on each other.

The Cougar fires back. Its difficulty = It ran (+2) + You moved 5 hexes (+2) + Gunnery (+2) + Range (+2) + Pulses (-2). It hits on a 6. It opens up with 6 medium pulses.
 Attacks 
Ouch, 5 hits. /Wince

Hit locations. 
2 = Center Torso Crit
3+4 = Right Arm
5 = Right Leg
6 = Right Torso
7 = Center Torso
8 = Left Torso
9 = Left Leg
10+11 = Left Arm
12 = Head
 Hit Locations 

Rylee takes 14 damage to the left arm, 14 damage to the left leg, and 7 damage to the Center Torso.

Crit Chance:
2-7 = No crit
8+9 = 1 Crit
1+11 = 2 Crits:
12 = 3 Crits or Limb Blown off.

 Crit Chance 
OOC: Ok, this is getting rediculous. I was going to let invisible castle be impartial on this trial, but this is just unfair. I'm going to negate this crit. It doesn't happen. However, for the interest of showing people what would have happened, I'll post the non-existant results.

Crits: 
1st 1d6: 
1-3: Bottom Chart
4-6: Top Chart

2nd 1d6: Item destroyed.

 1st Crit  
Engine Hit (Every engine hit increases heat output every round by 5. 3 Engine hits and the mech is destroyed.)

 2nd Crit 
Jump Jest Destroyed.

Invisible Castle is a harsh DM today.

Drerek and his target also commence destruction of each other.

Drerek's difficulty: You walked (+1) + He Ran 8 (+3) + Gunnery (3) + Range (Varies) + Pulse (-2)

AC 5 = 9
LRM = 9
Large Pulse = 7
ER Large = 7

 Attacks 

Drerek is unable to strike his oppoenet with his LRMs or AC, but his lasers strike true, one nailing the left leg, and one nailing the left arm.

The Cauldron Born also unleashes its might.

Cauldron Born difficulty: He Ran (+2) + You walked 4 hexes (+1) + Gunnery (3) + Range (Varies) 

ER Medium Laser: 8
Gauss Rifle: 6
LB 5-X AC: 6
LRM 10: 8

 Attacks 

Fortunatly for Drerek, his attacks put the other mech off balance and caused its retaliation to miss.

Next Movement phase. Your turns.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 21, 2007)

Trial #3:

The Madcat walks foreward casually, moving 4 hexes foreward to the start of the forest blocking if from tis target, 32,42. It is 37 Hexes away from Arkhandus.

The Kit Fox takes off at a run, moving 9 hexes foreward to 35,17. It is 21 Hexes away from Dire Lemming.

Now for the Shooting Phase: 

The Kit Fox opens up on Asher at extreme range as Asher waits to find an opportune moment to strike.

Kit Fox Difficulty: He Ran (+2) + Gunner (+2) + Range (+4)

ER PPC = 8

 Attacks 

Its two bolts of man made lightning crash into the hill beneath the stationary mech, their energy wasted.

Next Round: Movement Phase

The Kit Fox is going to try and take advantage of its long range. Its not going to move from its spot.

The Madcat beat Arkhandus, but I'm just going to post its move now. It continues to move in its casual strut, getting to hex 32,40.

You guys can post both your movements and your weapons declaration now.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 21, 2007)

Trial #4:

Fenris2's Opponents:
Black Lanner (55 tons): Hex 12,32, Initiative 8, It is 38 hexes away from Ramone.
Timber Wolf (75 Tons): Hex 08,33
Supernova (90) Tons): Hex 06,36

Brother Allard's Opponents:
Mad Dog (60 Tons): Hex 44,36, Initiative 8, It is 35 Hexes away from Lev.
Summoner (70 Tons): Hex 44,40
Turkina (95 Tons): Hex 48,41

Movement Phase. You can post your movements now.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 21, 2007)

Drerek smiles at his two hits and the misses of his opponent.  "Glory for the Wolf!"

He'll move Thunder to 23,10 and turn to face south if possible.  If there's not enough move to do that, then move to 23,11 and turn to face south.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 21, 2007)

#4)

Ramone thinks to himself, "A Black Lanner?  Hmmm...  Those are supposed to be very fast.   This could be troublesome.  I have got to get in the flow for this combat, or my foe will out manouver me."  He smiled, "His instructors would be berating him for what he was about to do, but that was not a new experience for him, was it?  And yet here he was, a year later than some in his initial group admittedly, but he always made it through the tests - frequently unconventionally...  No sense dissapointing their expectations now was there?" 

Ramone takes time to examine his foe and get into just the right grove.  I.e. Refocus.  Init = 10


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 21, 2007)

*#4*

Blood roaring in his ears, Lev throws the throttle forward and Hell's Bells leaps from its crouch, huge clods of turf propelled into the air in its wake.  Now totally in the moment, any trepidations are washed from his mind on a tide of adrenaline.  Today is his day.  Today he becomes a Mechwarrior!

Predatory instincts ascendant, Lev throws back his head and howls into the close confines of the cockpit.

Move: Turn S (1), run 4 hexes to 10-22 (2-5), turn SE (6), run 2 hexes to 12-23 (7-8).


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Trial #2*

She does her best to ignore the red warning lights that flash across her screen like some religious holiday. Instead she moves her Mech down across the hill and out into the plans hoping to make herself a harder target for the Cougar to hit.  


OOC: In attempts to gain some distance: Turns to 37, 22, (1) moves to 33, 24 (5) then Jump Jets to 29, 26 (4) facing 30, 25 (free facing movement) MASC roll will be needed.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 21, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> She does her best to ignore the red warning lights that flash across her screen like some religious holiday. Instead she moves her Mech down across the hill and out into the plans hoping to make herself a harder target for the Cougar to hit.
> 
> 
> OOC: In attempts to gain some distance: Turns to 37, 22, (1) moves to 33, 24 (5) then Jump Jets to 29, 26 (4) facing 30, 25 (free facing movement) MASC roll will be needed.




OOC: Ok, Your still a little foggy on the jump jets. You can only use one form of movement on any given turn. This comes out of the 4 catagories we are using, walking, running, jumping, and running jump. The only way you can move and jump is using the fourth option, but you can only move in a straight line, and you can't choose your facing when you land.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm a bit confused.  I thought refocusing gave you the advatage over your opponent, as in, they move first.  If that's the case, what does my opponent do?   If it's not, then what does refocusing do?

Man, EnWorld is really sluggish today.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 21, 2007)

Trial #2:

OOC: Bloodweaver1: Because you can't walk and jump, you won't be able to get the free facing. However, I'm going to just assume to face towards 30,26 instead, which won't let the enemy get anywhere near your rear facing.

The Cougar, pumped up from its first successful strike against its larger opponent turns around, and walks towards Rylee with a slow, measured pace, savoring the taste of victory the pilot percieves on his tongue. It moves 5 hexes to 37,27. It is now 8 Hexes away from Rylee.

OOC: Drerek: You can only get to 23,11 and still face south. Thats the one I'll assume you go with.

The Cauldron Born keeps its foreward momentum, moving 8 to 27,19. It is now 10 hexes away from Drerek.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 21, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I'm a bit confused.  I thought refocusing gave you the advatage over your opponent, as in, they move first.  If that's the case, what does my opponent do?   If it's not, then what does refocusing do?
> 
> Man, EnWorld is really sluggish today.




Your misreading the situation. Just because its your turn doesn't mean you HAVE to use it to move. He has forgone his movement action.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 21, 2007)

_(Aye.....  It is the second round for us in Trial 3, right?  And the timberwolf/madcat has taken its movement for this round already, then, since his/her initiative is lower than mine?

Yeah, I noticed EN World is loading slowly today too)_

Johan gets his Stone Rhino into gear at a full run towards the southeast...

Run to 27,14, still facing southeast.  Not going to torso-twist or face the enemies yet, at this distance.  Johan is not going to waste shots while he is too far away.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 21, 2007)

Trial #4:

The Mad Dog moves 6 Hexes forward to 38,33. It is now 26 Hexes away from Lev.

The Black Lanner moves 7 Hexes forward. It is It is now 31 hexes away from Ramone.


Noones in range for Shooting, so next round. Movement Phase.

The Black Lanner stays were it is and doesn't move. 

Your turns.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 21, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> _(Aye.....  It is the second round for us in Trial 3, right?  And the timberwolf/madcat has taken its movement for this round already, then, since his/her initiative is lower than mine?
> 
> Yeah, I noticed EN World is loading slowly today too)_
> 
> ...




Actually, the Mad Cat beats you in initiative. I just posted its move actions with the other stuff because there wasn't anything you could do that would make it do anything else. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 21, 2007)

_(my total initiative was 6 though, and your earlier post said initiative of 2 for the madcat, which is what confuses me in that regard)_


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 21, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Trial #4:
> 
> The Black Lanner moves 7 Hexes forward. It is It is now 31 hexes away from Ramone.
> 
> ...




What hex is the black Lanner in?  Forward 7 would depend on facing and I do not now its starting face...


----------



## Drerek (Aug 21, 2007)

Drerek keeps smiling.  His opponent is right where he wanted him.  He flips a switch, activating all weapons and fires away.

OOC:  All weapons attack the Cauldron Born.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 21, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> What hex is the black Lanner in?  Forward 7 would depend on facing and I do not now its starting face...




Sorry, I think I deleted it by accident. Its in 19,29


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 21, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> _(my total initiative was 6 though, and your earlier post said initiative of 2 for the madcat, which is what confuses me in that regard)_




You're right, I just got my notes a little mixed up, sorry.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 21, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Sorry, I think I deleted it by accident. Its in 19,29



Heh.  I just realized that this is a near miss - I'm only 2 hexes away and also traveling at high speed.  Gotta be careful.  Don't want to start a Grand Melee.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 21, 2007)

(OOC:  I'm assuming the mention of a Cougar was a mistake then?  I was waiting for you to tell me what the Kit Fox did.)

Asher frowns.  This was not your average Kit Fox... one usually didn't see ER PPCs on a light mech, which hopefully meant it was either slower than usual, had weaker armor than usual, or could only fire ocatoinally without overheating, right now, he had the clear advantage.

(OOC: I can't really tell distance here, if I move to 12-14 will it help me at all?  Put me out of his weapons' range or something?  If so I'll do that and fire my ER large lasers, if not I'll take advantage of my fewer penallties for not moving and fire them from where I am.)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Ryle takes aim at the advancing Cougar and fires. SHe just hopes that her aim is more true than the Cougars, for Blood Scratch cannot take another barrage. 

[sblock=OOC]Let me see if I am getting the hang of this:
Distance: 8 Hexs
Cougar to hit me DC: I moved 8 hexs (3) + He walked (1) + Gunnery (2) + Range (Varies) = Base 6
Me to hit Cougar DC: I ran (2) + He moved 5 hexs (2) + Gunnery (3) + Range (Varies) = Base 7
Heat: 8 (36)
Weapons: Streak SRM 6 (DC 9) / 3x Medium Pulses (DC 7) /  Large Laser (DC 7)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 21, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Sorry, I think I deleted it by accident. Its in 19,29




#4)

OOC: NP, move south 8, at a run so 37,07 to 37,15, I clac that as 23 hexes range.

Not sure how level 1 terrain between us effects shooting, but if it is still do-able and I won't hit another mech in the way... fire both ER PPCs at the bugger...  = +2 gunnery, +4 range, +2 I ran, +3 he moved 7, - 1 targeting comp = 10

IC:  

Ramone thinks, "Hmm, going to go for the high ground eh?  Not if I get there first.  Or, even at the same time."  *Grin*


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 22, 2007)

OOC: The good thing about firing overtop of a level 1 hill is that you hit on the punch location table. You can't hit the legs, and you have a 1 in 6 chance of hitting the head instead of a 1 in 36 chance. (With a PPC, a head shot is an auto kill). However, he gains +4 difficulty, putting your DC to 14, meaning pretty much unhittable.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thn skip the shooting if he can't hit.  No point to cluing mr. black lanner into his weapons mix


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Trial #2:

Drerek continues in his persecuton of the one standing in his way of being a warrior, onleashing every one of his weapons on it the Cauldron Born.

Drerek's Difficulty: You ran (+2), He ran (+3), Gunnery (+3), Range (Varies)

Ultra AC-5: 10 (Btw, I'm going to add a little extra here just so everyone can see it. Ultra Autocannons have the advantage where they can be fired twice in one round. If you do so, you must make a check DC 3, or the weapon jams, and you pay the heat twice, but if you hit you roll on an ammunition table for a chance to deal your damage twice. Since it will only add 1 heat to your mech, I'm going to toss it in here and see what happens.
LRM 10: 10
2x Large Pulse: 8
ER-Large: 10
2x Streak SRM 6: 12 (the good thing about streaks is that they don't actually fire if you miss, so feel free to fire them anyways)

 Attacks 

Drerek strikes the Cauldron Born with his ER Large Laser and his Autocannon, the Autocannon rolling  5 (sorry, doesn't hit twice)  . He ravage the torso with the autocannon while his laser slices into the Right Arm. A quick flash comes up, and then the arm blows up, severing the limb from the rest of the mech.

OOC: Drerek: I forgot to add the attack roll for one of the Pulses (I missed one when I went through your weapon payload). I'll give you a choice though, you can either fire it and I'll roll your attack roll with it after you reply, or you can not fire it and stop yourself from massivly overheating (Overheat by 12)

Cauldron Born difficulty: He Ran (+2), you moved 2 Hexes (0), Gunnery (+3), Range (+2)

ER Medium Laser: 7
Gauss Rifle: 7
LB 5-X AC: 7
LRM 10: 7

[ulr=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1219954] Attacks [/url]

The Caulrdon Born's Gauss rifles final shot slams into Drerek's mech as well as 4 of his LRMs. 

 LRM Hits  = 6 missiles hit.
AMS shoots  2  missiles down.
Because the LRMs rolled a 12, they roll a crit chance, which is  4  (no crit)

 Hit locations: 
15 damage to the center torso
4 damage to Left Torso.

Rylee opens up on the Cougar for the second time, hoping to avenge the damage she recieved..

OOC: All your posted stats checked out from your previous post, so I'll let everyone reference them.

 Attacks: 

She slices into the mech with horrid fury, hitting the thing with 2 Medium Lasers and her Large Laser in its torse. Smoke starts billowing out from inside, indicating something inside being destroyed.

The Cougar fires back in panic, hoping to get a quick kill before he is downed.

Cougar's Difficulty: (Reference Blood's post)
6 Medium Pulses: 8

 Attacks: 

Hits with 3 lasers

 Hit Locations 

7 Damage to Left Torso, 9 Armor Left
7 Damage to Head, 2 Armor Left
7 Damage Center Torso, 10 Armor Left

The Cougar strips off armor from Rylee's torso, as well as startles her with a shot to the head.

Pilot unconscoiusness check =  6 
Shes still conscious.

Next Round. Movement Phase. Your turns.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Trial #3:

OOC: Dire Lemming: Unfortunatly moving to that space still puts you inside the PPCs range. I'm going to assume you stay still then.

Asher's Difficulty: Gunnery (+3), Range (+4), Targetting Computer (-1)

2x ER Large Laser: 6

 Attacks: 

Asher hits the Kit Fox with one laser, slicing deep into its Center Torso.

The Kit Fox returns fire with its PPCs.

Kit Fox's Difficulty: Gunnery (+2), Range (+4)

 Attacks: 

 Hit Locations: 

The Kit fox hits with both PPCs, striking the left and right torso of Asher's mech.

Left Torso: 15 damage, 11 Armor left
Right Torso: 15 damage, 11 Armor left

 Crit Chance (for the 12 on the attack roll)  

3 Crits (Ouch!)

 Crits 

Thats really bad luck. I'm gonna negate the crit. (Everybody gets 1)

Next is the Movement Phase:

The Kit Fox runs foreward 9 Hexes to 28,13

The Mad Cat walks forward to 31,38

Your Turns.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Trial #4:

Shooting Phase: Nobody fires

Next Round: Movement Phase:

The Black Lanner Charges forward 14 Hexes at Ramone. It now in 33,22.

Your Turns.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rylee fights off the waves of darkness from closing in on her and forces herself to keep her focus on the Couger. Pushing Blood Scratch to the limit, she does her best to keep her Mech moving while holding the cross hairs on target. 

OOC: Move to 25,28 and face 26,28 (does that count as running or walking as I used 8 movement points but only traveled 5 hexs?) Weapons: Streak SRM 6 / 3x Medium Pulses (or 2x ER Med. Lasers if outside of Med. Pulse range) / ER Large Laser


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Trial #4:
> 
> The Black Lanner Charges forward 14 Hexes at Ramone. It now in 33,22.
> 
> Your Turns.




Ramone thinks to himself, *That was fast... How difficult.  But I zen your movement...  Now lets see if I can trick out some almost risk free damage off your eagerness.  Either that or we are both in for a surprise...*

walk 5 from 37,15 to 37,20 putting us at 4 hexes range - torso twist if needed

open up first with a single ER ppc and follow with 4 medium pulse lasers, 0 end heat

gunnery 2, +0 range (all short), +1 walk, +4 his move, -1 target comp, +4 cover = 10 for ppc, 8 for medium pulse lasers

Also gimme an active probe of this fella to figure out his mech afaik if he enters in 6 hexes I get some sort of read out on him?


----------



## Drerek (Aug 23, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Trial #2:
> 
> OOC: Drerek: I forgot to add the attack roll for one of the Pulses (I missed one when I went through your weapon payload). I'll give you a choice though, you can either fire it and I'll roll your attack roll with it after you reply, or you can not fire it and stop yourself from massivly overheating (Overheat by 12)



OOC:  Let's say he doesn't fire it so no big bad overheating.

IC:  Drerek laughs at the destruction of the other mech's arm (OOC:  did that shut down any of its weapons?).  He backs up the hill as far as possible at a walk and unleashes just the Autocannon and SRM's on his opponent (OOC:  that will cool him down, right?).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Asher's curse is drowned by the sound of the impact against Zilpah's armor.  Pushing away the thoughts of the posibility that this old fox might have better aim than him, he jerks the controls around, and turns to retreat to a better range, one in which he cannot be hit by the enemy's big guns.

(OOC: So, I want to retreat in a southerly direction to a place where I can still see the enemy but am out of ER PPC range.  Of course, I don't know how to tell where that might be on the map.  If I can't keep him in view though that's alright. The main thing is that I don't want to get annihilated by my first foe.)


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 23, 2007)

*Trial #4*

OOC: I think the Mad Dog has yet to move in round #2.  Or is it sitting still?


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> OOC: I think the Mad Dog has yet to move in round #2.  Or is it sitting still?




The Mad Dog has an initiative of 8 vs your 5, so you go first. Fenris2 goes before his becaused he refocused.

Btw, Dire Lemming, the Kit Fox moved 9, not 7. The hex was still right though. Your problem is that unless you put the hill between you and it, you can't possibly move out of the PPCs range. And in that case, you can't fire back.

Drerek: You only overheat 2 since you didn't fire the pulse. You can fire alot more than that and not gain any heat. Go over your weapons load again and compare it to your max heat, make sure its at least 4 under, to burn off your last 2 heat and to cover any heat you'll get for moving (running = 2 heat).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

This thing is rediculous.  I'll try to shoot it again and hope I take it out before it gets me.  I can't outrun it so trying to get away would be pointless, it must have really crappy armor if it can carry that much firepower and still move that quickly.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> This thing is rediculous.  I'll try to shoot it again and hope I take it out before it gets me.  I can't outrun it so trying to get away would be pointless, it must have really crappy armor if it can carry that much firepower and still move that quickly.




So not moving then?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah. :\


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Lol, sorry Drerek, I just realized you didn't have a second Large Pulse anyways. I looked at its 2 slots and thought it was 2 for some reason. Silly me   

Anyways, you make it to 23,07 backing up. 

Blood, that will still count as a run for you, but only count as 5 hexes for his to hit difficulty. 

Trial #2:

The Cougar rushes foreward again, afraid of Rylee's vengeance. He moves 9 Hexes to 28,31.

Firing Round. Your Turns.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeah. :\




So I'm assuming then that you will be firing the 2 large again? You're 14 hexes away btw.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah. 

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 23, 2007)

Er, lemme know when I can continue my movement for the 3rd round of my Trial.  I do not know if the Timberwolf/Madcat is intending to open fire on my at extreme range sometime soon, since I do not know its armament of course, but Johan still needs to hustle quite a bit closer before he'll be ready to open fire himself...


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Er, lemme know when I can continue my movement for the 3rd round of my Trial.  I do not know if the Timberwolf/Madcat is intending to open fire on my at extreme range sometime soon, since I do not know its armament of course, but Johan still needs to hustle quite a bit closer before he'll be ready to open fire himself...




Because you beat the Mad Cat in initiative, it can't declare its firing until you declare your movement. So you can post your move any time. Also, you can delcare what your shooting if you get in range. (Its 23 Hexes away from you before you move btw.)


----------



## Drerek (Aug 23, 2007)

Some Questions (I ask lots of them):

1)  Did the Cauldron Born move?

2)  How far apart are we?

3)  What advantages does my height give me?

4)  If I fire everything, will I overheat in a bad way?


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Trial #3: 

OOC: Ok, normally, I don't seperate trial parts, and since Arhandus hasn't posted yet, I shouldn't be doing this. But I figure Dire Lemming should know the results to this round.

The Kit Fox and Asher both do the same thing they did last round, Asher staying still and firing 2 ER Large Lasers. The Kit Fox charging foreward at full speed unleashing its 2 PPCs.

Kit Fox Difficulty: It Ran (+2), Gunnery (+2), Range (+2)

x2 ER PPCs = 6

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations: 
 Left Arm Crit Chance 
 Left Arm Crit Locations 

The Kit Fox's attacks strike deep into Asher's mech, ravaging the Center Torso, and stripping all the armor off of his arm in one shot, destroying his upper arm actuater (+1 Difficulty on all weapons in that arm), and one of his ECMs.

Asher's Difficulty: It Ran 9 Hexes (+3), Gunnery (+3), Range (+2), Targeting Computer (-1)

2x ER Large Lasers: 7

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations: 

Asher knows hes getting close to his end, so he calms himself down, focuses on what he must do, and unleashes his lasers with precision. One of the lasers slices into the center torso hole that was made earlier, and cores the mechs engine. The mech crashes down onto the earth, and stops moving.

Congrats, you made warrior. You get one free round of movement before your opponent starts attacking.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 23, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The Mad Dog has an initiative of 8 vs your 5, so you go first. Fenris2 goes before his becaused he refocused.



No, I understand.  Hmmm... let's see.

In Rnd 1, I moved from 1018 to 1223, and the Mad dog moved from 4436 to 3833.
In Rnd 2, I moved from 1223 to 2027, and the Mad Dog didn't move at all.
Now, in Rnd 3, I'm set to move again.

I think the Mad Dog was mean to move last in Rnd 2 and didn't.  I'm probably being a pain in the ass about this, it's just that I want to bring the Ultra AC20 to bear as quickly as possible, so I need to close the distance as quickly as possible.  Given that I've lost initiative and won't have much control over range for this combat, I want to shock him with it right up close before he spends the rest of the time trying to stay out of range.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Some Questions (I ask lots of them):
> 
> 1)  Did the Cauldron Born move?
> 
> ...




Sorry, I lost another line of text again. The Cauldron Born turns north, and runs 7 hexes to 27,12. It is now 7 Hexes away from you.

Now, you guys have sort of a half and half thing going with the hill now, so its your choice. Either the hill will act as cover, blocking you two completely from each other, or it won't act as cover and you can both fire normally. (Its at a really odd angle so its kind of hard to judge.)

Your height won't give you any advantages at that range.

I apologize, but I did miscalculate your heat a little. Last round actually did put you up 10 Heat, but I'll ignore this round and count it as a bank error in your favor. However, this round what you can fire will be limited. To blow off your 2 heat, you need to stay under 17 weapon heat (you already gained 1 for walking). I reccomend Your Large Pulse, your Ultra AC 5 (in Ultra Mode), Your LRM 10, and both your streaks. This could potentially add up to 24 heat, leaving you at 6 (-1 movement point), but only if you hit with both your streaks, so your opponent would be taking damage.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

I seriously have no idea what just happened except that I apparently got the crap shot out of me even though I had the advantage over the enemy...  What did just happen? :\   How the heck does shooting work?  Do I suck or am I just getting horrible rolls every time and he's getting awesome rolls every time?  Also, did I see the pilot eject?


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> No, I understand.  Hmmm... let's see.
> 
> In Rnd 1, I moved from 1018 to 1223, and the Mad dog moved from 4436 to 3833.
> In Rnd 2, I moved from 1223 to 2027, and the Mad Dog didn't move at all.
> ...




OK, I found the problem here. As far as I can tell, you never posted your movement to 20,27. Because I can't find your move, (and I've looked about 5 times now) I didn't post his move. Bacause I didn't post his move, he didn't end up firing. Sorry about that. So 20,27 was your move correct?

Man, I should have worked up 3 different threads for this


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I seriously have no idea what just happened except that I apparently got the crap shot out of me even though I had the advantage over the enemy...  What did just happen? :\   How the heck does shooting work?  Do I suck or am I just getting horrible rolls every time and he's getting awesome rolls every time?  Also, did I see the pilot eject?




Ok, heres how it worked. You two shot the crap out of each other. He went down because of his paper thin armor you eluded to before. You see, your tactics actually gave him the advantage, because when you don't move, you don't take penalties, but neither does he. When he moves, he takes -2, and you take -3. This balances out for you having a targeting computer, but he still has a better gunnery, so he shoots better than you do. Anyways, he struck you 4 times with his PPCs, one on center, left, and right torso, and one on left arm, which deals it 15 damage, and because it has 11 armor, takes out 4 criticals, rolls a crit chance, and blows up your upper arm actuator and ECM.

You hit him 3 times out of 4 shots, but your shots were more concentrated. Because you hit him 2 times in the center torso, you took out all his armor and crit slots, blew up his center torso completely and destroyed his mech. The pilot does live though. I didn't bother to post the location of your third hit, because hes already downed.

Your center torso is at 23 armor btw, and 2 crit left on your left arm.

Long story short, you both beat the crap out of each other, and you rolled pretty decently in the end.

The last thing I should cover is the crits. He hurt you so bad last time because he rolled 2 12's in a row (D&D's equivilent to a triple crit essentailly. It sucks, but thats just what Castle rolled up)


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming, your next opponent is a Battle Cobra (40 Tons): hex 46,19


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 23, 2007)

OOC: Well, with a range of 4 its going to core me with those Pulses, so I might as well go for broke. Fire everything! Deal with the heat next round if there is a next round.   

"This thing is still standing! ANd it has me on my last leg..." She grumbs in out rage as she watchs her oppenent move across the battle after another exchange of weapons fire. Squinting her eyes, she grabs a firm hold on the controls and points Blood Scratch right at the Mech. '_Sorry girl, this is really going to hurt you more than me..._' Linning the Couger up in her cross hairs she locks on with all weapons and fires. "Time to end this Micky Mouse horse ****"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

(OOC: Yes I know, I was trying to think of an epitaph.  Oh well, maybe I'll get points for bravery, staring down a pair of ER PPCs and what not.  )

Asher sighs as the the enemy mech collapses.  Whoever had been piloting that Kit Fox had most certainly exceded him in gunnery skill, but it was only a matter of time before he surpassed them.  After all, he was now a Mechwarrior.  He allows himself a slight smile, despite the flashing red damage indicator reminding him that Zilpah's left arm was greivously injured, and that his spare Electronic Coutermeasure system was no longer responding.  If he made it past this Cobra he might just have to end the battle there to spare Zilpah further damage.  Assuming he did defeat his next opponent there would doubtless be little left he could do against the third.  But he was thinking too far ahead.  At this moment he had to concentrait on the second.  He looks up, realizing that the foe is still far to distant to engage.  If he waits here, perhap the enemy will underestimate him, even assume that he is more badly damaged than he truly is.  He can always hope.  That is of course assuming the much heavier mech does not have longer range weapons than he does.  "Wonder how much good four lasers in the back would do." he thinks aloud. "Not as though there is very much I can do instead... Well, I must first see what the enemy is armed with.  If they can harm me from long range then the battle is over."

(OOC: Oh right, my action...  Will wait and see what the enemy does.  I've still got the same init from refocusing right?  So the only way for the enemy to beat my init is to do so themself?)


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

OOC: Dire Lemming: Thats going to be 2 rounds from now before he moves (Arkhandus has to finish this round, and they give you a 1 round grace period)


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 23, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> As far as I can tell, you never posted your movement to 20,27.



Holy crap, you're right.  How did that happen?  I must have bungled the post somehow.

I meant to post: run straight 8 hexes to 20-27.  Sorry about that.  (that would be round 2)


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just in case we are waiting on #4 for Ramone , he actually goes last init wise (not first) afaik, but in any event my moves is down the trhead somewhere in case it got lost...


----------



## Drerek (Aug 23, 2007)

*Trial #2*

Drerek opens up with the Large Pulse Laser, the AC (Ultra mode), the LRM and the SRM's.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Just in case we are waiting on #4 for Ramone , he actually goes last init wise (not first) afaik, but in any event my moves is down the trhead somewhere in case it got lost...




First off, your opponenet already did move, and you don't HAVE to go very last unless a grand melee opens up and you become a target for your partner and his mechs.

Second, Brother Allard misposted, so we're going to catch him up with the Mad Dog's round 2 movement phase, round 2 shooting phase, then his round 3 movement, then the Mad Dog's round 3 movement.

btw, Fenris, now I understand your previous post where you said the Black Lanner almost hit you.

Trial #4: Round 2

Movement Phase: The Mad Dog moves to 40,34 (20 Hexes Away)

The Mad Dog opens up at range at its larger foe. 

Shooting Phase:

Mad Dog's Hit Difficulty: Gunnery (+3), He walked (+1), Range (+4), You Ran 8 hexes (+3), Pulses (-2)

x2 Large Pulse Lasers: 9

 Attacks: 

The Mad Dog misses with both lasers, harmlessly scorching a pair of lines to either side of Lev.

OOC: You haven't declared any firing, but I'll assume you fire off your PPC round 2, since you're in range and it won't give you any heat at all next round.

Lev's Hit Difficulty: He Ran (+2), His Opponenet Moved 4 (+1), Gunnery (+2), Range (+4)

ER PPC = 9

 Attack: 
 Hit Location 
 Crit Chance 

His PPC crashes into the Mad Dog's torso, taking off the vast amjority of the armor to its right side.

Round 3: Movement Phase:

Brother Allards Turn


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Trial #2: Round 3:

Shooting Phase:

Drerek opens up on his opponent with everything but his ER Large.

Drerek's Hit Difficulty: Gunnery (+3), He walked (+1), He Ran 7 (+3), Range (Varies), Pulse (-2), Tagetting Computer (-1) (I missed this earlier, I apologise. However, it didn't affect any of your previous hits or misses)

Ultra AC 5 = 6
LRM 10 = 7
Large Pulse = 4
2x Streak SRM 6 = 9

 Attacks: 
 Ultra AC Missile Hit Chart  = hits once.

Drerek hits with his Pulse, and Ultra AC 5, ravaging the sadly near prestine armor of the Cauldron Born's torso.

The Cauldron Born Fires back.

Cauldron Born's Difficulty: Gunnery (+3), He Ran (+2), You walked 4 (+2), Range (Varies)

ER Medium Laser = 9
LB-5-X AC 5 = 7
LRM 10 = 7
SRM 2 = 9

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations 

The Cauldron Born hits Drerek's mech with the AC and the laser, causing him to wonce, but leaving him satisfied the Gauss rifle doesn't seem to be functional anymore.

Right Torso: 7 Damage, 19 Armor Remaining
Right Leg: 5 Damage, 29 Armor Remaining.

The Cougar is heavily damaged from its cockyness the round before. it needs to end this quickly. It opens up with all 6 pulses.

Cougar's Difficulty: Gunnery (+2), He Ran (+2), You moved 5 (+2), Range (+2), Pulse (-2)

x6 Medium Pulse Lasers = 6

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations:  (my computer kinda glitched up so it rolled 3 times, I'll just use the last one)
 Crit Threat  
 Crit Hit Locations 

Ok, the Cougar deals 27 damage to your center torso, scores 3 crits, destroying your engine, and 2 gyros. Your mech now heats 5 more each round, falls down, and can never stand again.

He takes 13 damage to the Right Leg, 7 from the laser, and 6 from the fall. 

I think your down and out.

Rylee is fearing she is near the end, but is steadfast in her determination to down her opponent before she goes.

Rylee's Difficulty: Gunnery (+3), You Ran (+2), He Ran (+3), Range (Varies), Pulse (-2)

x2 Er Small Laser = 12
x3 Medium Pulse Lasers = 8
ER Large Laser = 8
Streak SRM 6 = 10

 Attacks: 

Rylee unleashes a barrage of all her weapons, but is despaired when the vast majority of them miss. However, one laser connects, flames gush through the already damaged center torso, and the Cougar falls and stops moving.

Congrats Bloodweaver, you made Warrior. You have 1 rounds grace before you next opponent comes calling. Do you want to eject before castle kills you (i really think it hates freeborns   ) or try and fight on your face?


----------



## Drerek (Aug 23, 2007)

Drerek uses his movement to rotate Thunder in the direction of the Cauldron Born.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> First off, your opponenet already did move, and you don't HAVE to go very last unless a grand melee opens up and you become a target for your partner and his mechs.




I was actually just woorried you missed my post and were waiting on me.. lol.   The whole ret con move thingie had me a bit confused as to who was doing what when...


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 23, 2007)

Lev continues his mad dash forward, hooting in joy at having scored first blood.

Move: run 8 hexes forward to 28,31.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Trial #4:

The Mad Dog runs 8 Hexes forward to 32,30. He is now 4 hexes away from Lev.

Your turns. We need movement from Fenris, and shooting declarations from both of you.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Trial #2:

The Cauldron Born runs 7 forward to 27,05 and changes facing towards hex 26,06.

OOC: Bloodweaver2: Ok, whether or not you decide to try and fight your next opponent on the ground or power down and take your victory, you can't move. If you decide to shoot, I'll assume your facing was changed to aim at the Stormcrow (15,40, 17 Hexes away). 

Either way, I'm just skipping to the shot declaration phase. Your Turns.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Congrats Bloodweaver, you made Warrior. You have 1 rounds grace before you next opponent comes calling. Do you want to eject before castle kills you (i really think it hates freeborns  ) or try and fight on your face?



Would it be view wasteful if she ejected? I would imagine as a Clan member you continue to fight as long you still have the means to do so. If that is the case, she fights and takes her chances with 'the castle'. Pretty much she fires all weapons once the target comes within range. 

Also you listed the weapons from the old design not the new one. The new Mech does not have any Small Lasers. Though it would not have mattered. 

-Blood


----------



## Drerek (Aug 23, 2007)

Drerek will fire with whatever weapons he can.

OOC:  Not sure how we're both facing.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Trial #4:
> 
> The Mad Dog runs 8 Hexes forward to 32,30. He is now 4 hexes away from Lev.
> 
> Your turns. We need movement from Fenris, and shooting declarations from both of you.




unless I am even more confused, post #101... but here they are

>>
Ramone thinks to himself, *That was fast... How difficult. But I zen your movement... Now lets see if I can trick out some almost risk free damage off your eagerness. Either that or we are both in for a surprise...*

walk 5 from 37,15 to 37,20 putting us at 4 hexes range - torso twist if needed

open up first with a single ER ppc and follow with 4 medium pulse lasers, 0 end heat

gunnery 2, +0 range (all short), +1 walk, +4 his move, -1 target comp, +4 cover = 10 for ppc, 8 for medium pulse lasers

Also gimme an active probe of this fella. ;-).  Afaik from IC/OOC threads, if he enters in 6 hexes I get some sort of read out on him?


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 23, 2007)

_(Ah, I see.  You posted the Madcat's movement at the end of a post about Asher's shootout....I had thought the entire post was about Asher's opponents' actions only)_

Johan continues running his Stone Rhino forward towards the hills, seeking a better position to open fire from.

Running to 32,16 which puts him next to the elevated terrain.....it will be another turn or two before he gets to a decent position on top of that terrain though.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Would it be view wasteful if she ejected? I would imagine as a Clan member you continue to fight as long you still have the means to do so. If that is the case, she fights and takes her chances with 'the castle'. Pretty much she fires all weapons once the target comes within range.
> 
> Also you listed the weapons from the old design not the new one. The new Mech does not have any Small Lasers. Though it would not have mattered.
> 
> -Blood




Oops, I didn't think your new design was coming into play until after the trial. And btw, you don't have to fight till your down here. Unneccessary warrior death in their trials to become warriors are considered wasteful.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Unless they're Freeborn.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Neither did untill you posted this during the first round of firing (page 2). Since then I was making my descisions of the new design (which had more armor and weapons but less speed). Did I just mess this hole trial up? 







			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> Now for the Shooting Phase:
> Blood, the latest design you sent me doesn't have a small laser anymore. Just for this round, I'll tailer your declaration to the 3 pulses, 2 ER Mediums, and the ER large for a total of 0 heat buildup.



 Not to be wasteful she will power down and take her place as a Warrior. 

-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Neither did untill you posted this during the first round of firing (page 2). Since then I was making my descisions of the new design (which had more armor and weapons but less speed). Did I just mess this hole trial up?
> 
> -Blood




Not really, you weren't downed by damage but by crits, which on your center torso are still the same. Sorry for the mix up on the designs, running 3 trials on the same thread has been difficult to say the least.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 23, 2007)

*Trial #4, Round 3*

The two mechs streaking toward each other at top speed, Lev is suddenly and inexplicably calm.  His mech moving smoothly and rhythmically beneath him, he is in the eye of the storm.  Steadying his nerves, he opens up everything he has, hoping for a quick kill shot.

Lev's Hit Difficulty: He Ran (+2), His Opponent Moved 8 (+3), Gunnery (+2), Range (varies)

ER PPC = 7
ER Medium Laser (x3) = 7
ER Small Laser = 9
Ultra AC/20 (in Ultra mode) = 7

That should put him at 46 heat, which would bring him to 8 at the end of the round, assuming all of his heat sinks are still intact.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 23, 2007)

No worries, happens hind-sight being 20/20 multi-threads (Combat, IC and a strict OOC thread) might display things clearer. 3 trials completed 5 more to go. 

-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> unless I am even more confused, post #101... but here they are
> 
> >>
> Ramone thinks to himself, *That was fast... How difficult. But I zen your movement... Now lets see if I can trick out some almost risk free damage off your eagerness. Either that or we are both in for a surprise...*
> ...




OK, I've finally got a handle on what going on again. I did up your firing turn earlier, but found out I didn't have Brother allard's actions, so I saved it to notepad, and then forgot I hadn't posted it. My Bad.

You fired on the Lanner.

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations: 

You hit with 2 lasers, 1 on right arm, 1 on center torso.

It fired on you.

 Attacks: 

It missed with everything.

Sorry for the short version, but I'm finally caught up now I hope.

Its Brother Allard's declaration of shooting phase.

Active Probe'll tell you its a Varient C Black Lanner. I'll just let you look it up.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

Can I get anything on the kit fox I was facing?


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Brother Allard unloads on his opponent, pumped by his successful first strike.

 Attacks: 
 Ultra AC missile hit table  = 1 hit
 Hit Locations: 

Lev shoots straight and true, slicing the Vulture neatly in half with his firepower, leaving it to fall down into two pieces. The Cockpit is still intack though.

The Mad Dog's final retaliation is launched just before the hits.

Mad Dog's Difficulty: It Ran (+2), You moved 8 (+3), Gunnery (+3)

2 Medium Pulse Lasers = 6
2 Large Pulse Lasers = 6
2 LRM 20s = 8

 Attacks: 
 Missile Hit Table  = 12 misslies (3 groups, 4 damage each)
 Hit Locations: [/url
[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1221878] Crit Threat (rolled 12) 

Right Leg: 11 Damage, 20 Armor Left
Right Torso: 4 Damage, 19 Left
Center Torso: 4 Damage, 29 Left
Left Leg: 7 Damage, 24 Left

Congrats, you just gained the rank of warrior. Your opponent will grant you 1 round to move before engaging, unless you attack him of course.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Can I get anything on the kit fox I was facing?




It wa sa custom design that accidently got mixed into my standard ones. I mixed it up for a Puma, which would have been the same thing 5 tons heavier with a targetting computer. Instead, it had 2 ppcs, could run 9, and gained 4 heat per round. It also had paper thin armor. The Pilots stats were 2 gunnery, 4 piloting. Not much else to tell.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 23, 2007)

#4)



			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> OK,..
> 
> You hit with 2 lasers, 1 on right arm, 1 on left leg.
> 
> ...




Good thing I found my mech book.  ;-)

I scored a leg hit off the punch table?  Hrmmm... very odd, but oklie dokalie...

So if its a C...  Then Ramone is gettin' to Captain Ima Hothead, cuz he is runin up a heat bill(+5) for this current round on crap odds to hit.  Very interesting indeed. . .

edit: Only +1 heat..  dang forgot thiose streaks don't add heat if they don't lock up and fire. ;-)


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 23, 2007)

Lev pulls up on the throttle, bringing the Timberwolf to a sudden stop.  Exhilarated, he takes a moment to survey the smoking wreckage of his first kill.  He realizes in a flash that he is now a Mechwarrior and grins.  The first step on the path to greatness.

Action: Refocus.  New Init is then 8, right?

OOC: That was awesome.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 23, 2007)

Fenris2: OOC: You're right, I missed translated the rolls. I've corrected the locations.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2007)

By the way Darimaus, I think you missed this.




			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> _(Ah, I see.  You posted the Madcat's movement at the end of a post about Asher's shootout....I had thought the entire post was about Asher's opponents' actions only)_
> 
> Johan continues running his Stone Rhino forward towards the hills, seeking a better position to open fire from.
> 
> Running to 32,16 which puts him next to the elevated terrain.....it will be another turn or two before he gets to a decent position on top of that terrain though.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 24, 2007)

Whoops, I'm sorry. I didn't miss it, I was waiting for Arhandus' declaration phase. He's 22 hexes away, which is in range for his large lasers. i just forgot to ask him. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 24, 2007)

As mentioned though, Johan is not going to waste his firepower yet, not from such long range.  He wants to be in a better position once he starts laying down the laserfire and gauss rounds.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 24, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Drerek will fire with whatever weapons he can.
> 
> OOC:  Not sure how we're both facing.



Reposting in case you missed it.  If you've seen it, no rush.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry about the wait guys, had some sleep to catch up on.

OOC: Arkhandus: I recall you saying that for the previous round, but didn't see it this one. I don't want to make any assumptions here, so if you don't post it, I'll ask.

OOC: Drerek: You're now facing 25,07

Alrighty, time to get the ball rolling again.

Trial #2:

Drerek decides its time to stop playing around, plants, and aims all his weapons at his pesky target.

Drerek's Difficulty: You walked (your change in facing) (+1), He Ran (+3), Gunnery (+3), Targetting Computer (-1), Pulse (-2)

Ultra AC 5 (Ultra Mode): 6
LRM 10 = 7
ER Large Laser = 6
ER Large Pulse Laser = 4
x2 Streak SRM 6 = 7

 Attack: 
 Hit Location 
 Crit Chance 

Most of Drerek's shots fail to connect, though his Large LAser manages to burn away all the remaining armor on the Cauldron Born's left leg, exposing the myomer fibres below.

Drerek is now at 8 heat (-1 Movement, +1 Hit difficulty)

The Cauldron Born retaliates.

Cauldron Born's Difficulty: He Ran (+2), Gunnery (+3), Range (Varies)

LB 5-X AC = 5
LRM 10 = 5
ER Medium Laser = 5
SRM 2 = 7

 Attacks: 
 LRM 10 Missile Hit Table  = 8 missiles
 Hit Locations: 
 Missed LRM hit location (forgot to split hit locations) 

The Cauldron Born's aim is true, hammering Drerek with every one of his weapons.

Center Torso: 4 Damage, 19 Armor Remaining
Right Torso: 4 Damage, 15 Armor Remaining
Right Leg: 5 Damage, 24 Armor Remaining
Left Arm: 12 Damage, 14 Armor Remaining

Bad Luck that round, but he didn't hurt you that badly. Next round movement phase. Your Turn.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 24, 2007)

Trial #4: 

Fenris, I'm hoping I've got things with you guys straightened out. Allards's refocusing, so that leaves you by yourself for this round. 

The Black Lanner turns to face 33,21, moves to 33,18, turns to face 34,17, moves to 40,14, and turns to face 40,15. It 7 hexes away from Ramone.

Your movement/declaration of fire Phases.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 24, 2007)

Trial #3:

The Battle Cobra turns to face 45,20, and move 7 hexes to 40,22. It is now 26 Hexes away from Asher.

The Mad Cat moves 8 hexes to 38,30. It is now 14 Hexes away from Johan.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 24, 2007)

*Trial #2*

Drerek gets frustrated, "Why won't you just die?!"

He moves Thunder to 22,07 and turns to face his opponent.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 24, 2007)

Trial #2:

The Cauldron Born stand still, hoping to get a clean easy shot on his opponent.

I need to know what hex you are facing, in order to determine if you walked or ran.

Also, its now shooting declaration phase. Your turn.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 24, 2007)

He's facing 23,07.  

Drerek hoping to take down the mech now, but worried about heat, unleashes the AC (Ultra), the SRM's and the Pulse Laser.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 24, 2007)

I have to go to work, so I won't be posting until I get back home in 9 hours. 

OOC: Drerek: I missed 2 things in the last firing exchange btw. I forgot to roll your ams against the LRMs, and I forgot to roll the LRMs crit chance (2=center torso crit on hit locations). Unless you feel you want to change it, I'd say the two cancel each other out. If not, I can reduce the LRM damage by 1d6 and roll the crit chance.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 24, 2007)

Canceling out is fine by me.  But the waiting for the results, noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 25, 2007)

Johan continues running his Stone Rhino a bit further, adjusting course slightly as he gets ready to bring the behemoth to a stop.

Move to 35,18, facing south.  I think the hilltop and all, with 3 levels of elevation difference between its peak and the Timberwolf/Madcat, would get in the way of firing so Johan will continue holding his fire for this round.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 25, 2007)

#4)

Ramone thinks, *Hmmm, wonder what he getting at...  Ah well, he will spring his trap soon enough.  In the mean time perhaps he was not paying as close attention to my fire range as he should have been?*

walk 4 from 37,20 to 37,24 turn to face 38,24, torso twist to face 38, 23 putting us at 11 hexes range (i.e. long for all his stuff). 

Open up two ER PPCs and one medium pulse

gunnery +2, +2 range (medium), +1 walk, +4 his move, -1 target comp = 8 for both PPCs, also medium pulse as it has +2 more fo rlong but also -2 for pulse goodness

Left with +1 heat

He should then be lookin' at +4 range +2 he ran and +2 I moved... if I did this right...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 25, 2007)

Asher growls in frustration as the enemy stops just out of range and just out of vision.  Shaking his head, he backs Zilpah up a pace to put a hill between them in case the enemy decides to pop out and fire long range weapons.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 25, 2007)

Trial #2: 

Drerek and the Cauldron Born stand facing each other, confident of their abilities to win.

Drerek's Difficulty: You Ran (your movement rate is reduced by 1 cause of heat, so you had to run to use 5 MP) (+2), Gunnery (+3), Targetting Computer (-1), Heat (+1), Pulse (-2)

Ultra AC 5 = 5
Large Pulse = 3
2x Streak SRM 6 = 6

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations 
 Missed SRM hit location 
 Ultra AC missile hit table/hit location 

Drerek's attacks ravage the Cauldron Born all over, but the lack of concentrated hits results in little significent damage. The Right Torso seems to be exposed though,

Cauldron Born's Difficulty: Gunnery (+3), Range (Varies)

LB-5-X AC = 3
ER Medium Laser = 3
LRM 10 = 3
SRM 2 = 5

 Attacks: 
 LRM Missile Hit Table  = 4 missiles
 SRM Missile Hit Table  = 2 missiles
 AMS  (didn't mean to roll twice, but thats 6 missiles destroyed, so no LRM damage)
 Hit Locations: 

Left Arm: 5 Damage, 9 Armor Left
Right Leg: 11 Damage, 13 Armor Left


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 25, 2007)

Trial #4:

Ramone moves to the area of his best advantage, and the Black Lanner fires back, trying not to get overwhelmed.

Ramone: (You're numbers are correct, refer back to them.)

 Attacks: 

Ramone is unable to hit the speedy mech.

Black Lanner: (Same thing as above, plus gunnery (+2)

x5 Lasers = 10

 Attacks 

The Black Lanner is unable to hit Ramone back.

The Black Lanner moves to 29,20, and turns to face 30,20.

Brother Allard's new opponent moves 7 hexes to 44,33, and turns to face 43,33.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 25, 2007)

Trial #3:

There won't be any shooting phase this round. 

Next Round Movement Phase:

The Mad Cat moves 7 forward to hex 31,23. He turns to face 32,22.

The Battle Cobra moves to 36,21, and turns to face 35,21.

Your Turns.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 25, 2007)

After being surprised by the speedy, ER PPC equiped Kit Fox Asher realises that he has precious little armor left with which to test the enemy's capabilities.  Another shot to the arm and he would lose half his weaponry  Still, he had no idea what this foe was capable of.  If he outranged him as he seemed to then he could win by simply staying out of range, but given the fact that his last opponent had been a complete surprise, with a custom loadout there was no real reason to expect that this second one had the standard asortment of Pulse Lasers, and then even one of the standard loadouts had ER PPCs.  There was really no way more likely to lead to victory than any other as far as he could see.  "Fine." be mutters,  "I have underestimated the difficulty of this trial, and payed for it.  I should at least learn from this that I must not assume the enemy is as I expect.  Very well, show me your surprises."  With that, he pushes Zilpah forwards, back onto the hill, and opens fire at his opponent.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 25, 2007)

Question: Is Johan 7 hexes away from the Timberwolf/Madcat right now, for purposes of weapon range?  I think so, but I am uncertain if I am measuring it right.

Edit: Also, what is the to-hit bonus or penalty for firing from a higher elevation (or is it easier to hit someone who is at a higher elevation than you, I cannot recall)?  Johan is either going to move a bit further south-west to get atop the hill, turning a bit to face the enemy with his guns, or instead just step a few hexes north or south for a slightly better bit of distance between himself and the Timberwolf/Madcat.

Edit2: Likely movement would be to either 33,18 (running but only 2 actual hexes of movement, with 3 move worth of turning to face SW/32,18, followed by a torso-twist to face S/33,19), or over to 36,20 (running, with 3 actual hexes of movement, and 2 move worth of turning to face S/36,21, followed by a torso-twist to face SW/35,21).


----------



## Drerek (Aug 25, 2007)

OOC:  Damnit!  Why won't this guy just fall.  

IC:  Same as before.  No movement, attack with AC, SRM's, Pulse and also the LRM too.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 25, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Question: Is Johan 7 hexes away from the Timberwolf/Madcat right now, for purposes of weapon range?  I think so, but I am uncertain if I am measuring it right.
> 
> Edit: Also, what is the to-hit bonus or penalty for firing from a higher elevation (or is it easier to hit someone who is at a higher elevation than you, I cannot recall)?  Johan is either going to move a bit further south-west to get atop the hill, turning a bit to face the enemy with his guns, or instead just step a few hexes north or south for a slightly better bit of distance between himself and the Timberwolf/Madcat.
> 
> Edit2: Likely movement would be to either 33,18 (running but only 2 actual hexes of movement, with 3 move worth of turning to face SW/32,18, followed by a torso-twist to face S/33,19), or over to 36,20 (running, with 3 actual hexes of movement, and 2 move worth of turning to face S/36,21, followed by a torso-twist to face SW/35,21).




Higher elavation will give you punch hit location, at the cost of giving your opponenet the leg hit table. But that will only functon within 3 hexes and by 2 elavations, which could only be gained by moving to hex 33,22 or 33,23. BTW, you are 7 hexes away, you counted right.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 25, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> After being surprised by the speedy, ER PPC equiped Kit Fox Asher realises that he has precious little armor left with which to test the enemy's capabilities.  Another shot to the arm and he would lose half his weaponry  Still, he had no idea what this foe was capable of.  If he outranged him as he seemed to then he could win by simply staying out of range, but given the fact that his last opponent had been a complete surprise, with a custom loadout there was no real reason to expect that this second one had the standard asortment of Pulse Lasers, and then even one of the standard loadouts had ER PPCs.  There was really no way more likely to lead to victory than any other as far as he could see.  "Fine." be mutters,  "I have underestimated the difficulty of this trial, and payed for it.  I should at least learn from this that I must not assume the enemy is as I expect.  Very well, show me your surprises."  With that, he pushes Zilpah forwards, back onto the hill, and opens fire at his opponent.




You missed the fact that your opponent is in the crater at the top of the hill. With the cover bonus, you can't hit him.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 25, 2007)

Trial #2:

Drerek and the Cauldron Born seem to have made a pact. Nobody moves until someone falls. It has become a slugging match, one each will remember for some time now Unless of course, they die.

Drerek: Gunnery (+3), Targetting Computer (-1), Pulse (-2), Targetting (+4)

OOC: At this point, the only thing that matters for any of your attacks is they miss on a 2. Its on this note that I'm going to append an attack function I'm not sure you are aware of. In this system, you can make a called shot using your targetting computer at a single body location on a battlemech. If you hit, you hit that location, if you miss, you miss your target entirely. The drawback is that your attacks are at +4 difficulty when you do this. If this misses, I apologize, but I figure your attack won't get any better than it is now, and you should be introduced to this attack form. You are targetting the naked right torso.

Ultra AC = 6
LRM 10 = 7
Large Pulse Laser = 4
2x Streak SRM 6 = 7

 Attacks: 
 Missed LRMs (I'm getting bad for this  ) 
 Ultra AC missile Hit Table  = 1 Hit
 Pilot Consciouness Roll 

Drerek unleashes on the Cauldron Born's exposed right torso, slicing deep into the internals, causing an enormous explosion to erupt from that half of the mech. 

Cauldron Born's Difficulty: Gunnery (+3), Range (Varies)

LB X-5 AC = 3
LRM 10 = 3
ER Medium Laser = 3
SRM 2 = 5

 Attacks: 
 LRM hit table + SRM hit table  = 6 LRMs, 1 SRM
 AMS  = 3  AMS 2 (Clan AMS are 2d6 after all)  = 1 for a total of 4 LRMs shot down.
 Hit Locations 

Center Torso: 5 Damage, 14 Armor Left
Right Torso: 2 Damage, 13 Armor Left
Left Torso: 2 Damage, 20 Armor Left
Left Arm: 7 Damage, 2 Armor Left


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 25, 2007)

Hrm.  Other question then, that I forgot to ask earlier.   I am not sure if the Timberwolf is in the firing arc of my torso-mounted weapons, or if he would be if I torso-twisted to face southwest.....  Likewise if I were to move to 34,17 (1 space northwest)?  I am not sure quite how firing arcs are determined as it has been years since I last read the rules for BT.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 25, 2007)

Drerek just keeps up the firing, unless the mech is down or moves.  No movement.  LRM, Pulse Laser, AC, SRM's.  No targetting this round, but thanks for the tip.  On second thought, have the pulse laser target  the left leg, but the other weapons just on general fire mode.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 25, 2007)

Ugh, screw it then, I'll just wait for him to come close and try to surprise him with my jumpjets.  Refocus this round just in case he does.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 25, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Drerek just keeps up the firing, unless the mech is down or moves.  No movement.  LRM, Pulse Laser, AC, SRM's.  No targetting this round, but thanks for the tip.  On second thought, have the pulse laser target  the left leg, but the other weapons just on general fire mode.




Just to let you know, targetting is all or nothing. You have to fire every weapon at a place, or don't target at all.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 25, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Hrm.  Other question then, that I forgot to ask earlier.   I am not sure if the Timberwolf is in the firing arc of my torso-mounted weapons, or if he would be if I torso-twisted to face southwest.....  Likewise if I were to move to 34,17 (1 space northwest)?  I am not sure quite how firing arcs are determined as it has been years since I last read the rules for BT.




Heres how firing arcs work. Take the three front hexes of your facing. Extend the side 2 hexes out indefinatly, anything between then is your firing arc. Torso twisting moves your facing hexes one hex to the left or right. Arm weapons can fire 1 hex further (the two back side hexes) but are limited to their own side. I hope that clreas it up a little, and doesn't confuse the hell out of you.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, the only confusing part is the torso-twisting part, now....  Do you mean it turns your effective facing to the left or right (like from south to southwest, or southwest to northwest, etc.)?  Or do you mean it shifts the 'line' of your firing arc one space to the left or right, while still firing in the same direction?


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 25, 2007)

Trial #2:

Drerek opens fire on the heavily damaged Cauldron Born

Drerek's difficulty: Gunnery (+3), Targetting Computer (-1), Pulse (-2)

Ultra AC 5 = 3
LRM 10 = 3
Large Pulse Laser = 3
2x Streak SRM 6 = 3

 Attacks: 
 Missile Hit Chart:  = 10 LRMs hit
 Ultra AC missie hit chart:  = 1 Hit
 Hit Locations: 
 Critical Threat: 
 Critical Hit Location: 

Drerek savages the mech, but is unable to bring it down still. Its left arm, Left leg, and right torso are bare of armor, the center torso and right leg are protected by scraps. The Cauldron Born does not fire back this round.

Movement Phase: Your turn.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Yeah, the only confusing part is the torso-twisting part, now....  Do you mean it turns your effective facing to the left or right (like from south to southwest, or southwest to northwest, etc.)?  Or do you mean it shifts the 'line' of your firing arc one space to the left or right, while still firing in the same direction?





Afiak

Yep you get one more hex of arc, but your torso stays that way until you move it back (not automatic) so be careful...

For example.  If you have 4 MLs in your torso and 4 on your left arrm and some one comes up behind you... Then none of your MLs will reach for sure.  Twist your torsoe left and those 4 MLs in your torsoe are still one hex/arc away from reacing.  BUT since your arms have +1 hex arc on each side your 4 MLs on your arms can now bear on the foe...


----------



## Drerek (Aug 26, 2007)

No movement, fire all weapons, no targetting.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 26, 2007)

Hrm.  I really just do not know if I am able to shoot at the Timberwolf/Madcat from where I am, since whether I face south or southwest, there's no direct line of hexes between us for firing....rrrrrg, I wish I had the rulebook so I could try and figure it out myself.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 26, 2007)

#4)

Ramone thinks, *Not gonning to enter point blank pulse range?  Wonder why?*  Chuckle.  Sigh.  *Not ideal, he is making this difficult*

If 33,25 provides no cover between 29,20 and 33,26, or if Ramone can't tell for sure then...

Run 1 from 37,24 to 38,24 turn around 3 to face 37,24, then forward 3 to 35,23, for 7 mp, torso twist back to center for 6 hexes range to the clanner lanner.

Ramone opens up with 1 PPC followed by 4 pulse ML

gunnery +2, +0 range (short), +2 ran, +4 his move, +4 cover, -1 target comp = 11, same for medium lasers (medium, but pulse).
Left with 0 heat

Lanner should then be lookin' at gun +2, +2 range +2 he ran and +2 Ramone moved, +4 cover or easy peasy 12s lol

...

Else if Ramone figures (Fenris2 is not sure) 33,25 does provide cover between 29,20 and 33,26 

Walk backwards 4 to 33,26, turn left 1, torso straight...  Same shootin but odds are slightly better...

gunnery +2, +2 range (medium 8), +1 walked, +4 his move, +4 cover, -1 target comp = 12 with 1x PPC, but 4x medium pulses -2 = 10s due to pulse goodness.

Left with 0 heat

Lanner should then be lookin' at gun +2, +2 range +2 he ran and +2 Ramone moved, +4 cover or easy peasy 12s lol




Looks like battles of manouvers are long ones...


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 26, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Hrm.  I really just do not know if I am able to shoot at the Timberwolf/Madcat from where I am, since whether I face south or southwest, there's no direct line of hexes between us for firing....rrrrrg, I wish I had the rulebook so I could try and figure it out myself.




I'd tell you, but you haven't given me a definitive movement yet. I don't really know where you want to be.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 26, 2007)

Sorry guys, I'm a bit too tired to do any real updating right now. I just have one thing to do.

Trial #2:

Red lights blaring from the displays in front of him, he is roused from his daze from the many alarms ringing all at once. He catches a glimpse at a figure, pointing its many guns meticulously at him, ready to cut into his already crippled mech. His hand quickly darts towards the ejection handle. Drerek spots a gout of flame erupt from the Cauldron Born's cockpit as its pilot ejects to safety.

Congrat's, you made warrior. I don't feel like finding out how far your opponent is away from you tonight, but its mak eand location are in the first post for trial #2. You have 1 free movement turn before he comes after you. Good Work.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 26, 2007)

Drerek slumps into his seat, relief, joy and exhaustion mingling.  Mechwarrior.  But he still had ammo and another opponent.  There wasn't time to celebrate.

Drerek turns his mech back in the direction he knows his opponent is coming from and starts walking.  

Move to 19, 09.  Turning direction is one movement point and 3 more for walking.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 26, 2007)

I meant that I do not know if I could even shoot the Madcat from where I am already, if I did not move.  Or if I could even shoot it at all if I moved two or three hexes to the west.  I do not know if my torso weapons would be any use either.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, screw it.  It is impossible for me to figure out if the wierd angle between me and the Madcat would even allow either of us to fire on one another.

Johan makes a twisting turn with his Stone Rhino, moving a bit to the west to get a slightly better view of his opponent.

Move 2 hexes to 33,17, running and turning.  Facing southwest.  Torso-twist to face south (?) so the Timberwolf/Madcat may be within my firing arcs.  Johan will be trying to fire on the Timberwolf/Madcat with all four of his weapons, if possible.  I do not know if the target will be outside my arm gauss firing arcs, or my torso laser firing arcs.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 27, 2007)

Trial #2: Drerek, since your opponent rolled 5 for his initiative, you go first.

Movement phase: Your turn.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 27, 2007)

Trial #4: We're waiting for Brother Allard to post. He hasn't posted for his movement phase yet.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 27, 2007)

Trial #3:

No shooting phase for Dire Lemming and the Battle Cobra.

Johan Shooting Phase:

OOC: Torso Twisting is not required, he is in your firing arc. I want to try and help you to understand firing arcs better. Take hex 33,18 to Hexes 33,34 and highlight them and everything in between. Likewise for Hex 32,16 straight to Hex 18,09. That is your firing arc.

Johan's Difficulty: You Ran (+2), He ran 7 Hexes (+3), Gunnery (3), Targeting Computer (-1)

2x ER Large Laser = 6
2x Gauss Firle = 6

 Attacks: 
 Attacks: 

Johan fires his shot straight and true, 2 shots slamming into the center of the Mad Cat approaching him, while a Guass rifle slug burries into the Mad Cat's leg.

Mad Cat's Difficulty: It Ran (+2), Gunnery (+3), Range (Varies), Pulse (-2)

ER Large Laser = 5
ER Medium Laser = 5
2x LRM 20 = 5

 Attacks: 
 Missile Hit Table:  = 12 Hits
 AMS:  = 8 Missile destroyed
 Hit Locations: 

The Mad Cats fire peppers Johan's mech, but fails to do anything significant.

Center Torso: 7 Damage, 37 Armor Remaining
Right Arm: 10 Damage, 21 Armor Remaining
Right Leg: 4 Damage, 33 Armor Remaining

Movement Phase: 

The Mad Cat remains on hex 31,23

The Battle Cobra runs 9 Hexes to 27,17

Your Turns.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 28, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Trial #4: We're waiting for Brother Allard to post. He hasn't posted for his movement phase yet.




I believe he mentioned somewhere he was out of town for a few more? days...


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 28, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> I believe he mentioned somewhere he was out of town for a few more? days...




OK, when we get into actual missions, I was going to add in an NPC ruling where if PCs were gone for a certain period of time, I would NPC their round. However, this trial is about PC skill and impartiality. So I propose this option to you Fenris2. You can split your trial and go completely seperate from Brother Allard. This prevents any form of a decent Grand Melee, but won't matter if you didn't plan on making it one.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 28, 2007)

_(Brother Allard is still fairly busy at work lately, from what I gather by his posts in Jemal's Final Fantasy J thread.

Thanks for clearing up the firing arcs confusion, Darimaus.

Different question though: Are the Timberwolf/Madcat's lasers Pulse, or Extended-Range?  I know they have different visual appearance when fired, but your description for them alternates (targeting part says Pulse, the rest says ER), so I am uncertain which kind they are supposed to be.)_

"So, this old trainer has a bit of spunk left in him!  My victory will be all the more satisfying this way."  Johan smirks and stands his ground, firing the twin gauss rifles and left laser, allowing some of the rising heat in his cockpit to dissipate.  His Stone Rhino cools down after a brief heat spike from the left laser, while a few minor burns and pockmarks marr his BattleMech's red and grey paint, smoking and crackling a bit as the metal cools off, a few rivulets of melted ferro-steel dripping onto the ground.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 28, 2007)

Asher smirks as the enemy 'Mech slowly makes it's way closer.  Hoping to goad it on, he pokes Zilpah's "nose" around the corner of the hill for just long enough to let the opponent notice before moving back behind cover.

(OOC: Well.  Assuming I can actually do this, I'll move out a space to let the huy see me, and then move back again.  If I can't I guess I'll just stay there.)


----------



## Drerek (Aug 28, 2007)

Drerek will ..... is refocus the word I'm looking for?  He's not going to take any actions this round in order to get a better initiative.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 28, 2007)

*Trial #4, round 5*

Quickly:

Move 8 hexes forward to 3635.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok guys, sorry about the delay. Real life has its burdens, you all know how it is. We shall continue.

Trial #2:

The Warhawk moves 6 hexes to 08,29. 

There isn't a shooting phase, nobody is in range.

Next Round. Movement Phase:

The Warhawk moves 6 to 08,23.

Your turn.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Trial #3:

OOC: Arkhandus: Sorry, thats a typo on my part, it actually fired a pulse laser, I just mistyped by mistake.

OOC: Dire Lemming: You are allowed to move out of cover, and then back into cover without any issues. You still have one slight problem though. Because mechs are 2 stories high, your hill only grants you the +4 cover modifier, rather than full cover. So your opponent will still fire at you. You'll need to decide whether or not you are returning fire.

Battle Cobra's Difficulty: It Ran (+2), Gunnery (+2), Range (+2), Cover (+4), Pulses (-2)

x2 Pulse Lasers = 9

 Attacks: 

It misses with both lasers, slicing up the hill in front of Asher.

The Mad Cat and Johan start the epic clash that is standard for heavies and assaults.

Johan's Difficulty: Gunnery (+3), Targeting Computer (-1)

ER Large Laser = 3 (2 is a auto miss)
2x Gauss Rifle = 3

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations: 
 Crit Chance: 

Johan tears into the Heavy mech, slicing deep into the right arm and jamming some of the Myomer inside. When the mech tries to move the arm, the jam ties into a knot and the pressure severs the arm entirely. His laser slashes across the torso.

Mad Cat's Difficulty: Gunnery (+2), Range (Varies)

ER Large Laser x2 = 3
LRM 20 x2 = 3
Medium Pulse Laser = 3
ER Medium Laser = 4

 Attacks: 
 2x LRM 20 Missile Hit table:  = 12+12 LRM hits.
 AMS:  Stops 10 missiles.
 Hit Locations: 
 Pilot Conciousness: 
 Shut Down Check 

The Mad Cat's aim is also true, hitting Johan's mech back with extreme force. 2 Large Lasers slice into the center torso, shredding nearly 1.5 tons of armor. The other weapons contiune to spread along its body, but one laser happens to connect with the head, though it fails to shake the clan warrior inside.

Center Torso: 20 damage, 17 Armor remaining
Left Torso: 9 Damage, 22 Armor Remaining
Right Leg: 5 Damage, 28 Armor Remaining
Left Leg: 7 Damage, 30 Armor Remaining
Head: 7 Damage, 2 Armor Remaining


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Trial #4:

Ramone fires at the Black Lanner

 Attacks: 

He fails to hit his enemy.

The Lanner fires back.

 Attacks: 
 Hit Location 

The Black Lanner pings Ramones left torso with one of its lasers.

Left Torso: 7 Damage, 16 Armor Remaining.

OOC: Brother Allard: You haven't declared firing for this round.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2007)

Well I guess I'll try to fire back.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Trial #3:

OOC: Dire Lemming: Unfortunatly, you won't hit anything if you fire back, so theres no reason to. 

Dire Lemming's Difficulty: You walked (+1), Gunnery (+3), He Ran (+3), Range (+2), Cover (+4)

Next Round: Movement Phase:

The Battle Cobra moves north to 27,13, then moves northwest to 24,11. (Moving 7 hexes in total + 2 Facing). He is now 11 Hexes away from Asher.

The Mad Cat doesn't move.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 29, 2007)

#4) Hrrm,  I left two possible moves, just to confirm which one did Ramone take?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2007)

I may be mistaken but I thought you said at one point that firing is all or nothing.  In other words, if you choose to fire you must fire all weapons you can aim at you target?  Is that correct or was I just halucinating?


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Firing is your choice of weapons, that I know for sure.  Things like cover and such are all or nothing.  Now if you have a srm 6 rack,  you fire 6 if you fire any... maybe that was it?


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 29, 2007)

_(ooc:you can fire less than your full weapons load. firing all of them is not necessary)_

Johan snarls.  "Surat!  A lucky shot!  This old wolf must die.  But first I need to put some distance between myself and those lasers."

Johan turns the Stone Rhino a bit to the right, running a bit northwest before turning left to face southwest.

Turn and run 3 spaces to 30,15.  Turning southwest once there.  Firing his left-arm gauss rifle at the Timberwolf/Madcat.  Hopefully it will keep the Timberwolf from shooting Johan's head and center torso again for the moment.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2007)

"Come on..."  Asher mutters as the Battle Cobra's pilot once again avoids getting in close.  If he can just keep behind cover long enough to make his opponent impatient...

(So I guess I'll move to 12-13, that's the closest square to the enemy that keeps him from shooting me right?)


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> #4) Hrrm,  I left two possible moves, just to confirm which one did Ramone take?




I took the first one.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I may be mistaken but I thought you said at one point that firing is all or nothing.  In other words, if you choose to fire you must fire all weapons you can aim at you target?  Is that correct or was I just halucinating?




I didn't say that firing was all or nothing, I said targeting was. That means that in the case of targetting a specific body location with a targetting computer, every weapon you choose to fire on that round HAS to be aimed at that location. You can't take the -4 on one attack, and make the rest of your attacks fire the normal way.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "Come on..."  Asher mutters as the Battle Cobra's pilot once again avoids getting in close.  If he can just keep behind cover long enough to make his opponent impatient...
> 
> (So I guess I'll move to 12-13, that's the closest square to the enemy that keeps him from shooting me right?)




Yes, that will keep him from firing.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> _(ooc:you can fire less than your full weapons load. firing all of them is not necessary)_
> 
> Johan snarls.  "Surat!  A lucky shot!  This old wolf must die.  But first I need to put some distance between myself and those lasers."
> 
> ...




You do realize that if you torso twist (which doesn't change your facing in terms of where you take damage) you can fire all your weapons right? I'm just going to assume thats the action you take, feel free to be mad at me if thats not what you wanted, but I'm going to repeat your last round's action and fire both Gauss Rifles, and 1 Laser (in order to produce no heat.)

Trial #4:

Johan's Difficulty: You Ran (+2), Gunnery (+3), Range (Varies), Targetting Computer (-1)

ER Large Laser = 4
Gauss Rifle x2 = 6

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations: 
 Crit Threat: 

Johan plows a deep hole right in the center of the Mad Cat, but alas, the mech keeps standing.

Mad Cat's Difficulty: You moved 3 (+1), Gunnery (+2), Range (Varies), Heat (+2)

Medium Pulse Laser = 5
2x LRM 20 = 7

 Attacks: 
 2x LRM 20 Hit Table:  = 16 + 12
 AMS:  = 7 
 Hit Locations: 

Left Leg: 7 Damage, 23 Armor Remaining
Left Arm: 10 Damage, 21 Armor Remaining
Left Torso: 6 Damage, 16 Armor Remaining
Center Torso: 5 Damage, 12 Armor Remaining

The Mad Cat keeps pounding on Johan, proving to him why Mad Cats are to be feared. For the first time in this encounter, Johan considers that he might be outgunned. At least he brought more armor.

Next Round: Movement Phase:

The Mad Cat will stand still once again.

The Battle Cobra will face North, move 4 Hexes to 24,07, turn southwest, and move 2 hexes to 22,06 (6 hexes moved, + 3 facing). He is now 9 hexes away from Asher.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 29, 2007)

_(I was not sure about the torso-twisting thing, since I did not want to risk the guy getting another easy shot at my face or my back)_


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2007)

(OOC: Damn, this is like playing chess against my friend, Robert!  Which I never do, because he's the state champion!  Except, I don't know how to play this...  What the heck can I do to avoid getting slaughtered?  Can I use my MASC to move behind him or something?  What about a running jump? I still don't understand how that works.)


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 29, 2007)

Johan grits his teeth as missiles demolish more of his center-torso armor, largely unconcerned about the rest of the hits.  "This surat _must_ die!  He is getting _too_ lucky."

He turns the Stone Rhino away for a moment, running a short distance northwest before turning again to face his opponent, putting more distance between them to throw off the enemy's close-range advantage in firepower.  Then he attempts to fire everything he's got at the Timberwolf.....

Johan turns northwest and runs 3 hexes to 27,14, then turns southwest.  His torso is still twisted to the left, pointing south.  This should put us 11 hexes apart as far as I can tell.  Attacking with both ER Large Lasers and both Gauss Rifles.

Question: what is the penalty for trying to aim specifically for the Timberwolf's head or center torso?  If the penalty is not too great, he will try and focus his targeting computer on one of those locations, but I need to know first.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 29, 2007)

[sblock=Dire Lemming]OOC: Check the ranges on his weapons, and the ranges on your weapons, _(you can use The Drawing Board to check these)_ and try to get yourself to a distance where as many of his weapons as possible are at a greater range penalty than your own, or try to get right up in his face if he is using gauss rifles or other weapons that have a 'minimum' effective range, or if your 'Mech is outfitted with primarily close-range weapons.

Also, try to move around a lot to make it harder for you to be hit, and a running jump may be useful for that, since jumping adds its own modifier to the to-hit difficulty.  If you have higher initiative and get up close to him, you may just be able to run or jump behind him, then shoot him in the back.  It is not an un-Clanlike maneuver, just good tactics.

And/or maybe try to use your targeting computer to make called shots against one body part or another; a particular leg to try and topple him, or a particular arm to try and sever it/destroy a significant weapon there, or the center torso to just wear down the armor over its engine and gyro[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2007)

(OOC:  I don't know what weapons he's equiped with.  It just says "Pulse Lasers" the only time he fired and it didn't say how far away he was.  I suppose I could assume that he must have been more than 12 spaces away and thus they must be Large Pulse Lasers.  If that's the case they have a range of twenty, so I can't move out of their range.  And since he's at least as fast as me I have no chance of getting away from him without using MASC which as far as I can tell will just as likely make me unable to move at all.  )


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 29, 2007)

(OOC: Not get out of their range, get to a position where they are suffering a greater range penalty than your own weapons; like get to a spot where you are at medium range and they are at long range.  And it is only one tactic, anyway.  It depends on what you are equipped with and what the opponent is fighting back with.  Try to confuse them or something 

MASC is not just as likely to disable your legs, it just has a chance of locking them up, but it is often well worth the tactical advantage since the chance is not great, at least as long as you do not keep the MASC active for more than a round or two at a time.)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2007)

(I have no idea what to do...  I guess I'll try turning on my MASC and moving as directly away from the enemy as possible while still maintaining cover, if I can't maintain cover... well screw it there's a chance he'll miss.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> (I have no idea what to do...  I guess I'll try turning on my MASC and moving as directly away from the enemy as possible while still maintaining cover, if I can't maintain cover... well screw it there's a chance he'll miss.




Ok, for the most part, I've tried to not give advice to people on these trials, since they are a very important part of deciding your role in the campaign. No offense to those who made warrior, its just that those who are confortable enough with the rule system, and with the designs they have chosen, should be the ones leading the rest of you. The lucky are there as a good luck charm   . 

That being said, I believe this case is a suitable circumstance to give you advice. 

Advice #1: You've already won this challenge. You are very skittish right now, because you believe failure is not an option, but in fact it is. You already accomplished your objective, and being shot out of your mech will not penalize or disgrace you in any manner. You may ask why this is, and the answer is simple. This trial is unfair. You fight someone smaller than you to prove you are a warrior, but in order to advance further, someone roughly your size gets to capitalize on your damaged state. Follow that up with an opponent blatantly heavier than you and what you get is a trial where only the best of the best can become Star Captains right off the bat. Doesn't mean you can't start at warrior and move up. My advice to you is simple, stop feeling vulnerable and show your opponent some unholy fury.

Advice #2: Your opponent will NEVER show you his back the way you are moving. This is a one on one duel, and you are better than him at initiative. He can tell you are waiting for him to get too close, and as such will refuse to close in order to let you do that. He is a long ranged fighter, he isn't penalized for keeping you at range. While aiming for the back is an excellent strategy, it should be reserved for slow opponents, or much larger battles when an opponent isn't paying attention to you.

Advice #3: This has been brought up earlier, I'm just going to reiterate. You have a targetting computer. If you spend all your time shooting at your opponents center torso, especially with lighter mechs with very little armor, you may hit less, but every hit will be where its needed. If he hits you back, the locations will be random. You will kill him faster. heck, the leg is another good target, since you can run away and range him if he can't catch up to you. I will give this to you as a hint, since you could look up this info on your own. If you hit the center torso or leg 3 times, the mech will lose. Because of this, your best bet would be to not move at all, let your opponent bring the range to as close as possible to give you the best hit chance, and try to kill him before he kills you. Besides, if you down him on the same round he downs you, it still counts as your kill.

Advice #4: If you want to get out of his hit range, use a running jump into the forest. Because you can ignore a forest hex's movement penalty when jumping, and the forest hex increases the difficulty for you two to hit each other, its a much better place for you to fight him. Dive into the forest, wait for him to try and get to you, and use your jump jets to close and give yourself a better chance to hit, or more importantly, get behind him, since if he gets caught in heavy forest, he can run 3, you can jump 6. There is other terrain than hills here for you to take advantage of.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow, thanks, I can't believe how stupid I've been.  What's really standing in my way is bad luck, which while common, hasn't been constant.  And well, there's nothing I can do about that, so I guess I'll go for the forest with a running jump, and fire at him if possible.  I didn't realize that it was good for cover.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks, I can't believe how stupid I've been.  What's really standing in my way is bad luck, which while common, hasn't been constant.  And well, there's nothing I can do about that, so I guess I'll go for the forest with a running jump, and fire at him if possible.  I didn't realize that it was good for cover.




Ok, from what I can tell, your best bets in the forest would be 04,09 or 12,06. the latter would still put you within decent combat range, but they both work. You could also not move as far along those 2 routes. Its up to you. I need to know your ending hex to continue though.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Johan grits his teeth as missiles demolish more of his center-torso armor, largely unconcerned about the rest of the hits.  "This surat _must_ die!  He is getting _too_ lucky."
> 
> He turns the Stone Rhino away for a moment, running a short distance northwest before turning again to face his opponent, putting more distance between them to throw off the enemy's close-range advantage in firepower.  Then he attempts to fire everything he's got at the Timberwolf.....
> 
> ...




The penalty is 4, but btw, you can't target the head. Its not an option.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll move to 04-09.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Trial #3: 

OOC: Like I've said before, I don't like posting one half of a fight when the other hasn't finished yet, but this is also a very important round.

OOC: Arkhandus: I'm assuming you don't use targeting, because your movement increases the DC of your attacks by 4 (2 for running, 2 for range) you won't have a good chance of hitting with another +4 added.

Shooting Phase:

Mad Cat's Difficulty: You ran 3 (+1), Gunnery (+2), Range (Varies)

ER Large Laser = 7
x2 LRM 20 = 7
ER Medium Laser = 9
ER Medium Pulse = 7

 Attacks: 
 x2 LRM 20 missile hit table:  = 12 + 12 LRMs hit.
 AMS:  = 6 missiles destroyed.
 Hit Locations: 

The Mad cat unleashes all its available weapons on Johan, but connects only with the LRMs which batter his already weakened torso.

Center Torso: 6 Damage, 6 Armor Remaining
Left Torso: 6 Damage, 10 Armor Remaining
Right Torso: 6 Damage, 25 Armor Remaining

Johan's Difficulty: You Ran (+2), Gunnery (+3), Targetting Computer (-1), Range (+2)

ER Large Lasers x2 = 6
Gauss Rifles x2 = 6

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations: 

Johan's Lasers go wide as he spins once more and tries a pot shot at the Heavy Mech in front of him. His Gauss Rifles are more accurate, sending a couple of basketball sized metal balls slamming deep into the holes already made in the mechs torso. This time, it lights up from within, then suddenly dims out as the mech loses power and falls onto its face. Smoke pours from the downed machine as the feeling of victory creeps into Johan's bones.

Congratulations Arkhandus, you made warrior. Like always, you have 1 round of free movement before your next opponent comes for you. (Warhawk, Hex 35,49. Its 39 Hexes away from Johan).


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Trial #3: 

No shooting phase for Asher and the Cobra, so next round. Movement Phase.

The Battle Cobra moves forward 9 hexes to 13,13.

Johan's opponent doesn't move this round.

Your turns.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2007)

Alright, I guess I'll try that standing still and targeting the enemy's torso thing you suggested.  And sorry for the lack of RPing but I'm not sure enough about what I'm doing to go ahead and write a whole in character paragraph for it. 

Or wait, does moving into that denser forest give my enemy a higher penalty?  If so I'll move to 05-10 first.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Alright, I guess I'll try that standing still and targeting the enemy's torso thing you suggested.  And sorry for the lack of RPing but I'm not sure enough about what I'm doing to go ahead and write a whole in character paragraph for it.
> 
> Or wait, does moving into that denser forest give my enemy a higher penalty?  If so I'll move to 05-10 first.




Ok, heres how it works. Every forest hex between you guys give its difficulty modifier. This includes forest your opponent is in, but you don't take penalties for the forest hex you are in. This means you probably won't be able to hit each other. Heres the break down (assuming you moved to 05,10)

Trail #3:

Asher's Difficulty: You walked (+1), He Ran 9 (+3), Range (+2), Gunnery (+3), Targetting Computer (-1), 2 Light forest Hexes in the way (+2), 1 Heavy Forest Hex in the Way (+2)

2x ER Large Lasers = 12

 Attacks 

Asher doesn't hit the Battle Cobra.

Battle Cobra's Difficulty: He Ran (+2), Range (+2), Gunnery (+2), Pulse (-2), 2 Light Forest Hexes in the way (+2), 2 Heavy Forest Hexes in the Way (+4)

2 Large Pulse Lasers = 10

 Attacks: 

Battle Cobra misses Asher as well.

Now we just need Johan's movement and we can continue.

OOC: Dire Lemming: One thing yo ushould note. Unless you force the Battle cobra to follow you into the forest, its movement will give it a good enough bonus to be unhittable by you, and your lack of movement + its pulses allow it to have a small chance to hit you. I suggest jumping around a little, increasing his hit difficulty, and forcing him to follow you in, where his movement will be hindered.

*Edit*: I just perused the forest rules, since I haven't used them in awhile, and I just realized one other rule is involved that negates the last firing phase (I'm keeping it posted so you get an idea of how they affect hit difficulty). If 3 forests are between you and your opponent, you can't fire at each other. Likewise if 2 forest are between you and at least one of them is heavy, you can't shoot at each other. So that last round, nobody could have fired at each other. keep that in mind when you decide your next actions Dire Lemming.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 29, 2007)

Real busy with work yesterday.  Will post something later.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 29, 2007)

Recognizing a more challenging opponent, Lev charges toward cover, taking an exploratory shot and hoping to learn more about his opponent's armament from a position of relative safety.


Lev's Hit Difficulty: He Ran (+2), His Opponent Moved 7 (+3), Gunnery (+2), Two Hexes of Light Woods (+2), Range (8 hexes, medium for all)

ER PPC = 11
ER Medium Laser (x2) = 11
Ultra AC/20 (in Single mode) = 11

That's 36 heat (including the run), which will leave him with 0, assuming all sinks are still operational.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 29, 2007)

It finally sank in on Drerek.  He was a mechwarrior.  Now he had nothing to lose.  He put Thunder into motion again to face his next opponent.

OOC:  Move to 16,10


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Trial #4:

Shooting Phase:

Lev opens fire on his opponent, hoping to catch him with a lucky shot.

 Attacks: 

Lev is unable to hit however. His oppoenent fires back, mirroring the thought.

Summoner's Difficulty: He Ran (+2), You Ran (+3), 2 Light Woods (+2), Gunnery (+2), Range (+2).

Er Large Laser = 11
Ultra AC 20 = 11
Streak SRM 6 = 11

 Attacks: 

The Summoner is also unable to hit.

Movement Phase:

The Summoner moves NW to 41,32 and turns to face SW.

The Black Lanner moves North to 29,13 and turns to face 30,12


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Trial #2:

The War Hawk moves 6 to 08,17.

No shooting phase since you guys lack line of sight with each other.

Next round:

Movement Phase. Your Turn.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 29, 2007)

Drerek moves to 13, 13.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Drerek moves to 13, 13.




I need to know your ending facing, you have to do some facing changes to get to 13,13


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Trial #2:

The Warhawk turns to face NE, and moves 5 hexes to 13,15.

Shooting Declaration Phase, your turn. (don't forget to post your facing).


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 29, 2007)

#4) Ramone sighs, "The Luck. She is not with me today so far.  But maybe this time..."

move backward two, forward 3 places which leaves me in 33,22 and at 11 hex range on the lanner

Fire 2 PPCs and the pulse
+2 gunnery, +2 med range, +3 his move, +1 ramone's, -1 targeting = 7,  same with pulse as long range vs pulse counteract.  Overall left +1 heat

lanner should be +2 gun, +4 range, +2 his move, +2 mine = 10


----------



## Drerek (Aug 29, 2007)

Suddenly Drerek is face to face with his opponent, "Uh-oh."  He switches to weapons as fast as possible.

OOC:  Facing-12,13.  All weapons possible, targetting the Warhawk's torso.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 29, 2007)

*Trial #4, Rnd 6, Fire Declaration*

Run to 4037, twist left.

Lev's Hit Difficulty: He Ran (+2), His Opponent Moved 3 (+1), Gunnery (+2), Two Hexes of Light Woods (+2), Range (6 hexes, varies)

ER PPC = 9
ER Medium Laser (x2) = 11
Ultra AC/20 (in Single mode) = 11

That's 36 heat (including the run), which will leave him with 0, assuming all sinks are still operational.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 29, 2007)

Johan grins ferally.  At last, the old dog was down, and Johan was a Warrior!  Too bad his gauss had not sent the reactor critical.....  Oh well, it would be wasteful to finish off the Solahma when he may yet serve Clan Wolf again someday.  Johan turns the Stone Rhino back towards where he had just come from, running southeast toward the large hill.

Turn and run 3 hexes to 30,15.  Torso-twist to face forward again.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Drerek unloads on his opponent with everything he's got.

Drerek's Difficulty: Gunnery (+3), You ran (+2), He walked 5 (+2), Targetting Computer (-1), Pulse (-2)

Ultra AC 5 = 6
ER Large Laser =  6
Large Pulse Laser = 4
LRM 10 = 7
2x Streak SRM 6 = 7

 Attacks: 
 Missed SRM 6 attack: 
 Ultra AC missile hit table:  = 1 hit


Drerek's attacks rave the Warhawks legs, especially his right, which has but a scrap of armor left on it.

The Warhawk returns fire, also with everything it has.

Warhawk's Difficulty: Gunnery (+3), It Walked (+1), You moved 4 (+1)

LRM 15 = 5
Streak SRM 6 = 5
2x Er Large Lasers = 5
LB 10-X AC = 5

 Attacks: 
 Attacks:  = 9 LRMs hit
 AMS:  = 5 SRMs shot down
 Hit Locations: 

Center Torso: 12 Damage, 2 Armor Remaining
Left Torso: 14 Damage, 6 Armor Remaining
Left Leg: 5 Damage, 29 Armor Remaining
Right Leg: 10 Damage, 3 armor Remaining

The Warhawk ravages Drerek's mech, leaving his armor all over papaer thin.

OOC: Drerek: Your AMS has now officially run out of ammo.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Johan grins ferally.  At last, the old dog was down, and Johan was a Warrior!  Too bad his gauss had not sent the reactor critical.....  Oh well, it would be wasteful to finish off the Solahma when he may yet serve Clan Wolf again someday.  Johan turns the Stone Rhino back towards where he had just come from, running southeast toward the large hill.
> 
> Turn and run 3 hexes to 30,15.  Torso-twist to face forward again.




Solahma don't fight in Trials of Position, you're fighting actual clan warriors.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 29, 2007)

_(Ah, hmm.  I cannot really remember, but I thought I remembered it being Solahma like the trainers that get relegated to handling sibkos.  Ah well)_


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Trial #4:

Lev dives into the forest, looking for cover against the firepower of the other Summoner.

Lev fires at his evenly matched opponent.

Lev's Difficulty: He Ran (+2), His Opponent Moved 3 (+1), Gunnery (+2), Two Hexes of Light Woods (+2), Range (6 hexes, varies)

ER PPC = 7
ER Medium Laser (x2) = 9
Ultra AC/20 (in Single mode) = 9

 Attacks: 
 Hit Location: 

Lev misses most of his attacks, but connects on the left arm with his PPC.

Summoner's Difficulty: It walked (+1), Lev moved 3 (+1), 2 Light Forest Hexes (+2), Gunnery (+2), Range (Varies))

ER Large Laser = 7
Er Small Laser = 11
Streak SRM 6 = 9
Ultra AC 20 = 9

 Attacks: 
 Ultra AC hit table:  = 1 hit
 Hit Locations: 

Left Arm: 20 Damage, 4 Armor Remaining
Right Arm: 6 Damage, 18 Armor Remaining
Center Torso: 6 Damage, 25 Armor Remaining

The Summoner opens up and manages to catch Lev's machine with its AC and its Streak SRM 6.

Ramone unleashes his attacks at his opponent:

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations: 
 Critical Chance: 

Ramone hits the Lanner with everything, coring deep into its torso armor.

The Lanner fires back:

 Attacks: 

The Lanner misses with everything.

Movement Phase:

The Summoner moves to 39,35, facing South.

The Lanner moves to 1807 facing NW.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> _(Ah, hmm.  I cannot really remember, but I thought I remembered it being Solahma like the trainers that get relegated to handling sibkos.  Ah well)_




I'll point out that Phelan Kell had to face Vlad, a fellow warrior, in his trial of positon.


----------



## Drerek (Aug 29, 2007)

Drerek turns to face his opponent (facing 13,14) and backs up to 13,11.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 29, 2007)

Trial #2:

The Warhawk doesn't move. Fire declaration phase.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 29, 2007)

#4)

Ramone breaths a sigh of relief seeing all shots go home, until he realises the lanner wants him to hunt it down now.   "How difficult.  What a waste of time.  But there is not a time limit so nothing for it but to play along."

Run to 24,18, no one can hit the other so that is that for this round...

OOC: I don't plot out all the mechs so LMK if he is interposing other mechs to cause a melee if you could...  That is about the only strategy Ramone can thnk of him using successfully at this point


----------



## Drerek (Aug 30, 2007)

*Trial #2*

Drerek fires everything he's got again, targetting the damaged right leg of the Warhawk.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 30, 2007)

*Trial #4, Round 7, Move and Fire Declaration*

Realizing that, against this pilot and this mech, there are no obvious tactical advantages to be gained by cover, Lev charges past the Summoner's damaged left side and fires every weapon aboard, hoping by virtue of his position to eliminate that pesky AC/20.

Move: Face NE (1), Run 1 hex light wood & 1 hex clear to 4236 (2-4), Face N (5), Run 2 hexes clear to 4234 (6-7), Face NW (8).  With the straightedge test, this should place his fire in the Summoner's left side.

Lev's Hit Difficulty: He Ran (+2), His Opponent Moved 4 (+1), Gunnery (+2), Range (3 hexes, varies)

ER PPC = 5
ER Medium Laser (x3) = 5
ER Small Laser = 7
Ultra AC/20 (in Ultra mode) = 5

That's 48 heat (including the run), which will leave him with 10, assuming all sinks are still operational.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 30, 2007)

Trial #3:

Just a reminder, Dire Lemming, we are still waiting for your actions.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 30, 2007)

Huh?  I thought you were waiting for Arkhandus, that's what your last post about our trial said.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 31, 2007)

Trial #2:

Drerek isn't goint to back down. He unleashes with everything on his opponent.

Drerek's Difficulty: You walked (+1), Gunnerty (+3), Heat (+2), Targetting Computer (-1), Targetting (+4), Pulse (-2)

Ultra AC 5 - 9
ER Large Laser - 9
Large Pulse - 7
LRM 10 - 6
x2 Streak SRM 6 - 6

 Attacks: 
 SRM Hit Locatons: 
 Crit Chance 

Drerek unleashes his firepower at the enemy machine, but is unable to hit with all but his ER Laser to the unprotected Right Leg, and some SRMs to the Right Arm.

Warhawks Difficulty: Gunnery (+3)

LRM 15 = 3
Sreak SRM 6 = 3
x2 ER Large Lasers = 3
LB 10-X AC = 3

War Hawks Attacks: 

 Attacks: 
 Missile Hit Table: 
 Hit Locations: 
 Missed Streak Hit Locations: 
 Crit Threats 
 Crit Threat (Arm) 

Left Arm: 15 Damage, Blown Off
Right Arm: 10 Damage, 16 Armor Remaining
Center Torso: 10 Damage, 17 Crits Remaining
Left Torso: 6 Damage, 17 Crits Remaining
Right Leg: 4 Damage, 16 Crits Remaining
Left Leg: 9 Damage, 23 Armor Remaining

The Warhawk fires back, savaging all of Drerek's mech, and blowing off its Left Arm entirely.

Heat Phase: Drerek:

 Shut Down Avoidance (DC 8)/Ammo Explosion Avoidance (DC 6) 

Unfortunatly, Drerek's Right Arm explodes due to ammo explosion in the SRM ammo.

 Crit Chance Left Arm (chance LRM ammo cooks off as well) 

 Crit Location  = LRM ammo not detonated.

 Pilot Consciousness Check (DC 5) = still conscious.

The overwhelming heat caused by the repeat Alpha Strikes cause Drerek's mech's remaining arm to ignite its SRM ammo, blowing the limb off. He is now at 23 heat (-4 MP, +3 Hit difficulty)

I suggest ejection at this point, its gona take you at least 1 round of not firing to get you back to a decent heat, and the +3 hit difficulty is going to leave you little chance of hitting the Warhawk hard enough to take it down. Besides, with all the hits you've taken already, you're in danger of being killed. You are already a warrior.

Your decision.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 31, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Johan grins ferally.  At last, the old dog was down, and Johan was a Warrior!  Too bad his gauss had not sent the reactor critical.....  Oh well, it would be wasteful to finish off the Solahma when he may yet serve Clan Wolf again someday.  Johan turns the Stone Rhino back towards where he had just come from, running southeast toward the large hill.
> 
> Turn and run 3 hexes to 30,15.  Torso-twist to face forward again.




OOC: Dire Lemming: Arkhandus already posted. He didn't have a firing phase last round because he was on his free movement. I need your next movement.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 31, 2007)

So then the Battle Cobra doesn't move?

In that case I guess I'll jump around in the heavy forest hoping to lure him in by making it imposible to hit me.  Jump to 07-06, or as far in that direction as I can go and still turn back to face him.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 31, 2007)

Lev closes with his second opponent, his goal of Star Commander in his sights as he opens fire.

 Attacks: 
 Missile Hit Table  = 1 Hit
 Hit Locations: 
 Crit Threat: 

Lev manges to hit with his autocannon, and his lasers, dealing significant damage to the right torso, and the left arm.

Summoner's Difficulty:

Ultra AC 20 = 6
Strak SRM 6 = 6
ER Large Laser = 6
ER Small Laser = 8

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations 

Center Torso: 10 Damage, 18 Armor Left
Right Leg: 6 Damage, 17 Armor Remaining
Left Leg: 6 Damage, 21 Armor Remaining

Next Round: Movement Phase:

The Black Lanner runs to 15,06.

The Summoner moves South to 39,38, and turns to face 40,37.

Your Turns


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 31, 2007)

Trial #3:

Johan's new oppoent runs 6 to 35,43.

The Battle Cobra runs 8 to 06,13 and facing 05,13.

your turns.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 31, 2007)

Asher finally sees an opening and jumps to 07-11, then opens up on the Battle Cobra.

(OOC: That'll keep me out of his firing arc right?  Oh and I don't want to overheat so I'll just fire my ER Large Lasers


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 31, 2007)

Johan keeps his Stone Rhino running forward, taking the moment to glance at his monitors, damage-readout, and other data to double-check his systems before the next slugfest.

Running 5 hexes to 35,18.  Nothing else this turn.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 31, 2007)

#4)Ramone runs his mech 7 hexes to 17,15

no visibility so no shootin'

Question, if I end up on a level 3 hex, can I shoot over intervening woods/forest hexes w/o penalty and only worry about the one he is in?


----------



## Drerek (Aug 31, 2007)

Trial #2

Drerek curses at his bad aiming skills but as the SRM ammo starts to cook off, self-preservation kicks in.  He has the Thunder give a quick salute with its remaining arm and then he hits the eject button.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 31, 2007)

*Trial #4, Round 8, Move and Fire Declaration*

Lev continues to circle his prey, allowing the terrain to intervene for the moment, giving his Timberwolf a moment to cool down.

Heat is at 10, meaning Lev has only 6 movement this round.

Move: Run 2 hexes clear to 4033 (1-2), Face SW (3), Run 3 hexes clear to 3735 (4-6).  Lev will choose to allow both liminal light woods hexes to intervene, and I'm assuming the Summoner will as well, making for 3 intervening light wood hexes.  So no fire this round.

That's 12 heat (including the run), which will leave him with 0.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 31, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Asher finally sees an opening and jumps to 07-11, then opens up on the Battle Cobra.
> 
> (OOC: That'll keep me out of his firing arc right?  Oh and I don't want to overheat so I'll just fire my ER Large Lasers




Sadly, Torso twist phase happens after movement phase. He can still fire at you.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 31, 2007)

Trial #3:

Asher leaps into combat range of the battle cobra and unleashes his large lasers at him. 

Asher's difficulty: You Jumped (+3), Gunnery (+3), He Ran (+3), Targetting Computer (-1),
Arm Damage (+1)

ER Large Laser (R) = 6
ER Large Laser (L) = 7

 Attacks: 
 Attacks: 

Asher manages to hit the Battle Cobra's right arm with a large laser, stripping it all but bare.

Battle Cobra's Difficulty: Gunnery (+2), He Ran (+2), You Jumped (+1), You moved 5 Heses (+2), Pulses (-2), Range (Varies)

ER Large Pulse x2 = 6
ER Small Pulse x2 = 8

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations: 
 Crit Threats: 

The Battle Cobra's Lasers slice into Asher's machine, destroying his Masc, and hitting his engine (+5 Heat Every round)

Center Torso: 10 Damage, 9 Crits Remaining
Right Torso: 3 Damage, 11 Crits Remaining

Heat Phase: Due to the Engine hit, you are now sadly at 9 heat (-1 Movement Point, +1 Difficulty to Hit).

Next Round: Movement Phase:

The Battle Cobra moves to 05,11, facing 06,10.

The Warhawk moves to 35,40. 

Your Turns.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 31, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> #4)Ramone runs his mech 7 hexes to 17,15
> 
> no visibility so no shootin'
> 
> Question, if I end up on a level 3 hex, can I shoot over intervening woods/forest hexes w/o penalty and only worry about the one he is in?




Sadly, I won't give that one to you, considering that the woods will be thicker towards the top with all the branches and leaves ect, and that your visibilty would be pretty much 0 so you couldn't see him anyways. In other words, the height is balanced out by the amount of foliage.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 31, 2007)

Trial #4:

Next Round: Movement Phase:

The Summoner moves to hex 35,40. Its facing hex 34,40.

The Black Lanner moves to 17,06, facing south.

Your Turns


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 31, 2007)

*Trial #4, Round 9, Move and Fire Declaration*

Lev's eyes go wide as the Summoner turns its back and moves deeper into the woods.  He charges into the trees, eager to take advantage.

Move: Face South (1), run 1 hex clear (2) and 3 hexes light woods (3-8) to 3739. That makes 1 intervening hex of light woods, with Lev directly behind the Summoner.

Lev's Hit Difficulty: He Ran (+2), His Opponent Moved 4 (+1), Gunnery (+2), 1 hex light woods intervening (+1), Range (close)

ER PPC = 6
ER Medium Laser (x3) = 6
ER Small Laser = 6
Ultra AC/20 (in Ultra mode) = 6

That's 48 heat (including the run), which will leave him with 10, assuming all sinks are still operational.


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 31, 2007)

Brother Allard: OOC: Your difficulty isn't 6, its 7 btw. You have to count the forest hex he is in. 

 Attacks: 
 Hit Location 

Lev's attacks ravage the Summoner, but are unable to breach its armor. 

Summoner's Difficulty: He Ran (+2), You moved 4 (+1), Gunnery 2 (+2), x2 Light Forest Hexes (+2)

Ultra AC 20 = 7

 Attacks: 
The Summoner misses with its AC.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 1, 2007)

Johan turns the Stone Rhino and jogs it up the hill, stopping at edge of the crater.

Running to 35,21, facing south.  No shooting this round.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 1, 2007)

Great, that figures.  Where is the back of this thing now anyway?  How far can it swivel?  What's the point of back armor if it can just swivel so that I'm facing it's side after it's turn but before I get a chance to fire?


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 1, 2007)

_(Most likely it can only torso-twist one hex in either direction, I think....  It is in 05,11 now and facing 06,10, which means its facing northeast.  I think you are close enough that you could run or jump behind him to shoot his back, but I do not know.  Torso-twisting does not affect what hit locations are used against the 'Mech, right?  At least that is what I thought Darimaus meant.  If so, then you only need to get to the opposite of which way he is generally facing.)_


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh, well if that's the case then I'll jump behind him and fire all the lasers I can without generating more heat, into his back... or try.  Hopefully that'll allow my heat to dissipate while still doing some damage.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 1, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Great, that figures.  Where is the back of this thing now anyway?  How far can it swivel?  What's the point of back armor if it can just swivel so that I'm facing it's side after it's turn but before I get a chance to fire?




The point is, torso twisting only affects firing arcs. It doesn't affect facing I.E, where he takes damage from.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Finally got my hands on a .pdf The Battletech Compendium (FASA 1640) and did some homework. I finally understand everything there is to know about movements, facing, heat, levels, LOS and most importantly increasing pilots skill levels. For every four Mechs destroyed one can increase either Gunnery or Piloting by one point. Good stuff over all. 

Question how are we going to handle repairs and replacement parts after a mission?
The book describes a methos but I was not too sure if there was a house rule. 


-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 1, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Finally got my hands on a .pdf The Battletech Compendium (FASA 1640) and did some homework. I finally understand everything there is to know about movements, facing, heat, levels, LOS and most importantly increasing pilots skill levels. For every four Mechs destroyed one can increase either Gunnery or Piloting by one point. Good stuff over all.
> 
> Question how are we going to handle repairs and replacement parts after a mission?
> The book describes a methos but I was not too sure if there was a house rule.
> ...




As you are Clanner's, and therfore the most equipped war machine in the Inner Sphere, I'm just going to rule that unless a mission begins immediatly where a mission left off, or unless you guys become less popular, you will be given full refit and repair after every mission. If your mech can't be fixed, they will give you a new one.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 1, 2007)

Trial #3:

OOC: Dire Lemming: I'm going to select 1 ER Large and 2 ER Small Lasers for you to fire, which including your jump will put you at 32 heat, so next round you'll only have 6 heat.

Dire Lemming's Difficulty: You Jumped (+3), Gunnery (+3), Heat (+1), Targetting Computer (-1), Arm Damage (+1), Heavy Forest (+2)

ER Large Laser = 8
ER Small (R) = 8
ER Small (L) = 9

 Attacks: 
 Hit Location: 
 Crit Threat: 

Asher jumps behind is foe and unleashes, but is only able to score a hit on the mech's right arm with a small laser. However, the laser cuts into the arm's internals, slicing it off at the shoulder.

The Battle Cobra returns fire, torso twisting to fire with its undamaged left arm.

Battle Cobra's Difficulty: It Ran (+2), You jumped (+1), Gunnery (+2), Light Forest Hex (+1),
Pulse (-2)

Large Pulse = 4
Small Pulse = 4

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations: 
 Crit Threat 

The Battle Cobra returns fire against Asher, slicing into his opponent's arm with his pulses, and destroying Asher's Left Arm. The two armless mechs stand brutally punished but still fully willing to fight.

Left Arm: 10 Damage, Blown off
Left Torso: 8 Damage transferred from Left Arm, 4 Crits Remaining
Right Leg: 3 Damage, 15 Armor Remaining

Next Round Movement Phase:

The Battle Cobra Moves to 06,09, facing 07,10.

The Warhowk moves to 35,38.

Your Turns


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 1, 2007)

Johan moves to the southern edge of the crater, looking downrange for his next opponent...

Running 3 hexes to 36,23 and turning, facing south.  If Johan can see the Warhawk, he will open fire with all four weapons.  I believe we are 15 hexes away.


----------



## Fenris2 (Sep 1, 2007)

#4) Another boring round I fear... lol

Ramone turns and runs from 17,15 to 12,17 turns and continues to 10,16...

No shooting because modifers are too high for all...


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 1, 2007)

Trial #4:

The Black Lanner doesn't move.

The Summoner turns to face hex 36,39.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 1, 2007)

Asher's elation at the sight of the damage he has wrought upon his enemy is greatly dampened by the amount of damage done to his own mech.  At this point though, his options seem limited.  He jumps Zilpah behind the opponent again and opens fire, hoping to finish this quickly.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 1, 2007)

Trial #3:

Dire Lemming's Difficulty: He Jumped (+3), Gunnery (+3), Targetting Computer (-1), Heavy Forest (+2)

ER Large Laser = 7
ER Small Laser = 7

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations: 
 Crit Threat: 
 Crit Hit Location: 

Asher slices into the Cobra's back with both his lasers.

Battle Cobra's Difficulty: It Ran (+2), You Jumped (+1), Light Forest (+1), Gunnery (+2), Pulse (-2)

Large Pulse = 4
Small Pulse = 4

 Attacks: 

The Battle Cobra misses with both its lasers.

Gotta go to work, will finish this round when I get back.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 2, 2007)

Trial #3:

Shooting Phase:

Unfortunatly for you Arkhandus, you won't be able to fire upon the Warhawk because it has three light forest hexes blocking you. However, because it isn't affected by the forest hex its in, it can still fire at you.

Warhawk's Difficulty: Gunnery (+3), Range (+4), Cover (+2), It Ran (+2), Targetting Computer (-1)

x2 ER PPC = 10
LRM 10 = 11

 Attacks: 
 Hit Location 

Right Leg: 15 Damage, 14 Armor Remaining

The Warhawk pings Johan from long range with a PPC.

Movement Phase:

The Warhawk stands still.

The Battle Cobra moves to 07,10, facing 07,09.

Your Turns


----------



## Fenris2 (Sep 2, 2007)

#4)

Ramone moves to 0812 facing 0912

No visibility so no shootin...

OOC: zzzz...  Hmm, are there any rules for blowing up forests?  If so he can always set 'em on fire until they burn down.  Seems like the Lanner is more interested in hiding...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 2, 2007)

OOC: Yes you can. However only lasers and missles can start forest fires. They generate five heat for those who get cought in one and three heat for those who are in a hex when the fire starts. Depending on the direction of the wind and the size of the fire, the smoke can also prevent LOS, however you can still fire through the smoke. Get a Mech to take enough heat and their ammo will explode!!


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 2, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> #4)
> 
> Ramone moves to 0812 facing 0912
> 
> ...




The Lanner's just tired of playing with that hill. He tried to be aggressive, and you just strung him along


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 2, 2007)

Johan backs up to 36,21, waiting a moment while he considers the Warhawk's cowardly strategy.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 2, 2007)

Finally realizing that the enemy is trying to increase it's chances by luring him into the thinner foliage, Asher also comes to the realizatoin that he's not going to beat him just shooting at he back unless he gets very lucky.  He's been swiveling both his torso and his arm so that he has been able to fire on him every time.  Maybe if he moved to the right side, where their was no arm, he would keep him from doing such things.

(OOC: Ok so it's leg facing is 07-09 right?  But it's torso facing is 06-09 right? The fire are of an arm weapon is the three hexes in front of the torso and also one extra hex around in whichever direction the arm is mounted?  If that's the case, assuming he can't just torso twist backwards and shoot at me anyway I'll jump to 08-10 and fire from there.  If he can just swivel around and Shoot at me I'll jump to 06-10 and fire, hoping to at least lower his chances of hitting.)


----------



## Fenris2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> OOC: Yes you can. However only lasers and missles can start forest fires. They generate five heat for those who get cought in one and three heat for those who are in a hex when the fire starts. Depending on the direction of the wind and the size of the fire, the smoke can also prevent LOS, however you can still fire through the smoke. Get a Mech to take enough heat and their ammo will explode!!




Hmm...  how long do they burn and what happens when they go out?


----------



## Fenris2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The Lanner's just tired of playing with that hill. He tried to be aggressive, and you just strung him along




Well, I am sure not gonna win more than 1 battle by simply walking up to him and blazing away at 8 hexes...  We both positioned for optimum fire afaik  - maybe something about 4 pulse lasers kept it fromn being a knife fight though. lol.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 3, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Well, I am sure not gonna win more than 1 battle by simply walking up to him and blazing away at 8 hexes...  We both positioned for optimum fire afaik  - maybe something about 4 pulse lasers kept it fromn being a knife fight though. lol.




First off, I don't feel like dealing with fire rules, so I'm niot letting you use them (you don't seem to know that I have to roll for EVERY hex involved EVERY turn. Its not pleasant.)

Second, I understand your point on trying to play it safe, but unless you give the Black Lanner at least some motivation to play along, hes not gonna stick around. If he continued around the hill, there was no doubt in his mind you would win. He's not dumb, hes fighting to win as well. You can still outmatch slower mechs with your tactics, but not faster ones. Bad luck of the draw for that one. Also, one other bad stroke of luck for you. His stategy has already been completed. While you were circling around the edge not engaging, he managed to refocus. He now beats you in initiative. I hate to say it, but things are going to get difficult now.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 3, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Finally realizing that the enemy is trying to increase it's chances by luring him into the thinner foliage, Asher also comes to the realizatoin that he's not going to beat him just shooting at he back unless he gets very lucky.  He's been swiveling both his torso and his arm so that he has been able to fire on him every time.  Maybe if he moved to the right side, where their was no arm, he would keep him from doing such things.
> 
> (OOC: Ok so it's leg facing is 07-09 right?  But it's torso facing is 06-09 right? The fire are of an arm weapon is the three hexes in front of the torso and also one extra hex around in whichever direction the arm is mounted?  If that's the case, assuming he can't just torso twist backwards and shoot at me anyway I'll jump to 08-10 and fire from there.  If he can just swivel around and Shoot at me I'll jump to 06-10 and fire, hoping to at least lower his chances of hitting.)




I haven't been dealing with this, since its alot more work for me, but I haven't been posting or requiring anyone to post torso twisting. As such, it hasn't come up that in fact you can torso twist to any hex within 1 hex of your feet facing, no matter which hex you were torso twisted to before hand. This means mechs with arm mounted weapons can fire at any hex around it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 3, 2007)

Figures, this games hates me.  Well, I'll jump to the thicker foliage and hopefully he'll miss, cause if I'm not mistaken last time was just amazingly bad luck on his part.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 4, 2007)

Trial #3:

Asher opens up with his two remaining weapons, hoping to skewer his opponent through its paper thin back armor.

Asher's Difficulty: You jumped (+3), Gunnery (+3), Heavy Forest Hex (+2), Targetting Computer (-1)

ER Large Laser = 7
ER Small Laser = 7

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations: 
 Crit Threat: 

Asher's attacks all connect, but his large laser is off the mark, striking at the undamaged right torso armor instead of the center torso he was hoping for. Despite the pounding it has taken, the Battle Cobra remains standing.

Battle Cobra's Difficulty: You Jumped (+1), Gunnery (+3), He Ran (+2), Heavy Forest Hex (+2)

Large Pulse: 6
Small Pulse: 6

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations: 

Alas, the Battle Cobra's retaliation strikes home on Asher's torso, bypassing the non-existant armor to destroy what remains of his engine. Asher's machine falls to the ground unmoving. 

OOC: Damn, invisible castle was pretty harsh on this one. However, you still made warrior, and there will be plenty of chances for promotion in the future. I'm sure things will go better when its a team combat.

OOC: Arkhandus: Even with cover, your opponent's hit difficulty still comes out to 12. As such, he will take his firing phase.

Warhawk's Difficulty: Gunnery (+3), Cover (+4), 2 Light Forest Hexes (+2), Long Range (+4), Targetting Computer (-1)

x2 ER PPC = 12

 Attacks: 
 Hit Location: 
 Attacks: 

One of the PPC's lucks out, slamming into Johan's left torso. It seems luck is on his opponent's side today.


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 4, 2007)

*Trial #4, Round 10, Move and Fire Declaration*

Lev nods grimly, recognizing his opponent's intentions.  "Very well, then,"  he mutters to himself.  "The end game."

He pulls back on the throttle, slowly walking toward his opponent's right side and opens fire.

Lev begins the round with 10 heat, and therefor has only 6 movement points.

Move: Walk 1 hex light woods (1-2), Turn SW (3).

Lev's Hit Difficulty: He Walked (+1), Gunnery (+2), 2 hexes light woods intervening (+2), +1 due to heat, Range (close)

ER PPC = 6
ER Medium Laser (x3) = 6

That's 31 heat (including the walk) this round giving him a total of 41, which will leave him with 3, assuming all sinks are still operational.

By my count, Lev has 2 rounds of AC/20 ammo left.  He'll probably hold onto them for the next mech - you know, assuming...


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 5, 2007)

OOC: K guys, we are still waiting on Fenris2 and Arkhandus. You two are the only ones who haven't finished your trials so... *bump*


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 5, 2007)

As far as I know, you haven't posted the movement yet for the Battle Cobra and Warhawk yet, so I haven't taken my turn yet....


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 6, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: K guys, we are still waiting on Fenris2 and Arkhandus. You two are the only ones who haven't finished your trials so... *bump*



Wait, what?

Is this forshadowing or did I miss something.  Lev isn't dead yet, is he?e


----------



## Jemal (Sep 6, 2007)

*I assume He didn't include you b/c you posted your actions allready.  Hopefully it's NOT foreshadowing, but with the horrible luck that's been going down on InvisibleCastle lately...*

IC: 
Jemal grins as he watches the other fights.  Most of them weren't at HIS skill level, obviously, but some of them may be close.  
At least he damned freeborn hadn't lucked out like they had a tendency to do.

He leaned over to his sibmate, Vincent "Looks like you're the only 'lucky' one during this batch, Star Commander."


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I guess I will just preemptively post Johan's movement then.  He backs up 3 hexes again, to 36,18, hoping the extra cover will prevent any further hits to his battered 'Mech.  He needs to think and see if the enemy will come after him first.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> IC:
> Jemal grins as he watches the other fights.  Most of them weren't at HIS skill level, obviously, but some of them may be close.
> At least he damned freeborn hadn't lucked out like they had a tendency to do.
> 
> He leaned over to his sibmate, Vincent "Looks like you're the only 'lucky' one during this batch, Star Commander."



 Standing a few paces away, Rylee watches intently the tail end of the trials. She can hear the other pilots chatter, but she ignores them for now. _'Luck will often save a pilot, if thier courage holds true...'_ She thinks to herself as the battles below rage on.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 6, 2007)

Asher comes into the room looking rather unenthusiastic for having just make warrior.  If only...  If he's only managed to hold out just a bit longer he would have made commander, he is sure of that.  He looks around at the other pilots, wondering how many of them have done better than him.  His eyes fall on the only female in the room, standing alone, a few paces away from the rest while the others chatter.  He approaches and greets her.  "So, how did you fare in the trial?"


----------



## Drerek (Sep 6, 2007)

Drerek comes walking in.  He looks a little singed around the edges.  "It was a little warm when I ejected."  He cannot help but smile though.  He was a warrior now.  What a relief.  He completely ignores the Freeborn.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 6, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I will just preemptively post Johan's movement then.  He backs up 3 hexes again, to 36,18, hoping the extra cover will prevent any further hits to his battered 'Mech.  He needs to think and see if the enemy will come after him first.




Oops, sorry. I thought I had posted the Warhawk didn't move once again.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 6, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Wait, what?
> 
> Is this forshadowing or did I miss something.  Lev isn't dead yet, is he?




Ooops, thats one other thing I forgot to post. I have the results of Lev's Epic Battle.

Lev's Attacks:

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations: 
 Crit Threat: 

Lev savages the enemy machine's center torso, but by some horrid twist of fate, the machine doesn't go down. He does however, blow its left arm off.

Summoner's Difficulty: Gunnery (+2), 2 Light Forest Hexes (+2)

Ultra AC 20 = 4
LRM 10 = 4
Streak SRM 6 = 4
ER Large Laser = 4
ER Small Laser = 4

 Attacks: 
 Ultra AC/LRM 10 missile hit table:  = 2 AC hits, 6 LRM Hits
 Hit Locations: 

Sadly, the damage from the attack destroys all of Lev's center torso armor and criticals, resulting in the death of Lev's mech. 

OOC: Invisible Castle showing its harsh nature once more. I thought I had posted this before I had gone to work, hence the previous post, but I had run out of time and forgot I hadn't put it up. Sorry. You are a warrior though, and if you pull what you did against you first opponent again, promotion won't be far off.


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 6, 2007)

Lev cursed and ejected, surprisingly sanguine, all things considered.  He was a Mechwarrior.  And like all warriors, he knew that he lived on the edge of a knife: the smallest mistake, the slightest disadvantage, could end him in a instant.

Though he had failed to achieve the rank of Star Commander, he had proven himself worthy.  And he knew it.  He was disappointed with the result.  But he could live with it.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Rylee (Blood Scratch)*

She eyes the Trueborn suspiciously after he approaches. His question is greeted with silence as her attention returns back to the battles raging on below. ‘_No doubt he wants to gloat about his victories…_’ She thinks to herself. Just before the silence turns uncomfortable and with her gaze still fixed on the trials, she replies, “Cored the Cougar. It gutted my Gyro.” Her tone is customary for a Freebirth Mech pilot, hard and short.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 6, 2007)

Still not considering the possibility that the Freeborn he had heard was in the trial could actually have passed, Asher is quite taken aback by the long silence followed by a sudden, sharp, short response.  _"I suppose I would be irritable as well if I had not even had a chance to fight the second opponent."_ he thinks. "Uh... Yes, I admit that I underestimated the trial as well.  It seems that experience is worth more than I give it credit for.  I expected only standard varients as well, and that led me into a nasty surprise."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2007)

"You underestimated them because you thought you were the best.  As we all did.  It is what we are bred for, Quiaff?"  the dark man cracks his neck, still stiff from the ejection. "But we cannot ALL be the best, and if you _assume_ that you are, the one who IS better will make short work of you.  Hell, the fact that the _Freebirth_ did as good as most of us PROVES that we need more practice.  We will get it, though.  And we WILL prove our true worth.  Because we are WOLVES."


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 7, 2007)

Trial #3: 

No shotting Phase. Next Round Movement Phase

The Warhawk moves forward 2 to 35,36.

You Turn.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 7, 2007)

Fenris, I'm still waiting for your movement. I've seen some of your ideas on the OOC thread, but nothing difinitive.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 8, 2007)

“Spoken like true live stock.” Retorts Rylee. Her expressionless visage still focused on the battle field.

OOC: I have been reading over the Wolf's Dragoons plat book and was wondering that since that Command (?) was mainly comprised off Freebirths, would it be possible for Rylee to be a descendent of the infamous Black Widow?


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 8, 2007)

Hrm.  Well, Johan does not think this cowardly Warhawk pilot will come out from hiding in the bushes at this point, so he is going to take his chances with a full-on charge.  He throttles up the Stone Rhino to full speed as he runs up the hill, down into the crater, and back up to the lip of the crater, pointing his torso downward a little so he can see if the Warhawk is at least partially visible.

Run 5 to 36,23, and attempt to fire both lasers and both gauss at the Warhawk if he can see it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 8, 2007)

Asher is about to agree wholeheartedly with the dark man he does not know and then inquire about the apparent fact that the Freeborn made it through the trial, when the woman suddenly speaks up.  He looks back and forth between the two, wonderig what the hell is going on when it suddenly clicks.  He turns back to the woman.  "You are the Freeborn?  You passed? ...  Look, just because you are a Warrior now does not mean you should go mouthing off to a Trueborn.  You should respect your betters."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 8, 2007)

"And when I see one. I will." She replies in the same cold and sharp tone.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 8, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “Spoken like true live stock.” Retorts Rylee. Her expressionless visage still focused on the battle field.
> 
> OOC: I have been reading over the Wolf's Dragoons plat book and was wondering that since that Command (?) was mainly comprised off Freebirths, would it be possible for Rylee to be a descendent of the infamous Black Widow?




The only problem there is that Natasha Kerensky was in fact the only True Born out of all the Dragoons, and was even a Clan Khan. She isn't like the other Dragoons.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 8, 2007)

Trial #3:

Johan's Difficulty: You Ran (+2), Gunnery (+3), Range (+2), 1 Light Forest Hex (+1)

x2 ER Large = 8
x2 Gauss Rifles = 8

 Attacks: 
 Attacks: 

Johan misses with his Gauss, but manages to connect with both his large lasers, 1 on the Left Arm, and one on the Right Leg.

Warhawk's Difficulty: It Ran (+2), Gunnery (+3), Range (+2), Targetting Computer (-1), You moved 5 hexes (+2)

x3 ER PPC = 8

 Attacks: 

The Warhawk fires back, but fails to connect with any of its PPCs.

Movement Phase:

The Warhawk moves 3 hexes to 35,33.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 8, 2007)

OOC: Fenris: I hate to do this, but I'm gonna have to put a 3 day countdown for your next action. The Trials are almost over and we have 6 people waiting around for you to finish. I understand that life gets in the way, but we just need a post saying you'll be away, and when you hope to be back, or something to show us a continued interest. Your an excellent addition to the game, and we'd all hate to lose you. If we get past the three day marker, you can still play, its just that I will halt your trial and give you the rank of warrior, and if you still don't post back I will NPC you until you're ready to take over again. Like I said, I don't want to do anything drastic. I just want to get these trials finished ASAP.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 8, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> "And when I see one. I will." She replies in the same cold and sharp tone.



Drerek rolls his eyes.  Typical lack of discipline one finds in Freeborn.  He just hoped his back armor was not ever going to be guarded by her.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> The only problem there is that Natasha Kerensky was in fact the only True Born out of all the Dragoons, and was even a Clan Khan. She isn't like the other Dragoons.



 Oh I thought Jaime Wolf was the only TrueBorn out of the bunch. In that case, can she be a decendent from Wolf?

-Blood


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2007)

Jemal's eyes flash a dangerous redness as he steps up to her "If I recall, you barely finished your first opponent.  Most of us were still standing when our opponents hit the floor.  You did not win, you tied.  Were it not for the fact that even a dog like you has her uses on the battlefield, I would destroy you right here."


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 8, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Johan's Difficulty: You Ran (+2), Gunnery (+3), Range (+2), 1 Light Forest Hex (+1)
> x2 ER Large = 8
> x2 Gauss Rifles = 8
> Attacks:




Question: So my own Targeting Computer did not reduce the difficulty to 7 (which would have made one gauss rifle hit)?


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 8, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Question: So my own Targeting Computer did not reduce the difficulty to 7 (which would have made one gauss rifle hit)?




oops, my bad. Yes, your gauss hits as well. It hits left arm.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 8, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Oh I thought Jaime Wolf was the only TrueBorn out of the bunch. In that case, can she be a decendent from Wolf?
> 
> -Blood




Theres a reason why her last name is in fact Kerensky   . You can be descendant from Jamie Wolf, thats fine.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 9, 2007)

Seeing that his quarry has emerged from the woods, Johan throttles down for a moment, deciding to just fire all weapons again from his current position.  He will get closer if he cannot make a significant impact from his current position.

(Another question....If I use my targeting computer to aim specifically for the Warhawk's center torso, will the computer's -1 to target difficulty apply still or no?  If it does, then Johan will attempt to target the center torso with all four weapons this round.  If it does not, then Johan will just fire all four normally for now.)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Rylee Wolf*

“Most?” She says in a icy calm tone. Even as the TrueBorn approaches her attention does not waiver from the battle field below. “Careful there TrueBorn, you just made a Freeborn an equal among you and your peers. I do not think they would appreciate that.” She says in the same tone only this time a small smirk has crawled out onto her face.

OOC: Cool! That could explain how she got accepted into Wolf's Academy (Pilot School?). I am a bit sketchy with the time so would make Jaime Wolf be her father or grandfather?


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 9, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “Most?” She says in a icy calm tone. Even as the TrueBorn approaches her attention does not waiver from the battle field below. “Careful there TrueBorn, you just made a Freeborn an equal among you and your peers. I do not think they would appreciate that.” She says in the same tone only this time a small smirk has crawled out onto her face.
> 
> OOC: Cool! That could explain how she got accepted into Wolf's Academy (Pilot School?). I am a bit sketchy with the time so would make Jaime Wolf be her father or grandfather?




Prlly Grandfather, though you need to remeber, Calnners don't get last names until they earn them. Technically every Clan Wolfsman innately has the name of Wolf (which is why Jamie Wolf has it)


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry about the wait guys, harsh week at work.

Fenris2: I'm not quite sure where you went, but I'm pulling your trial now and making you a warrior. If you post before I finish Ark's section, I may restart you, but I need to wrap things up so everyone can play again.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 13, 2007)

Johan's Difficulty: He walked 3 (+1), Range (+2), Gunnery (+3), Targetting Computer (-1), Targetting (+4)

x2 ER Large Lasers = 9
x2 Gauss Rifles = 9

 Attacks: 
 Crit Threat: 
 Crit Location: 

Johan hits the Warhawk twice, causing considerable damage to the center torso.

Warhawk's Difficulty: He Walked (+1), Range (+2), Gunnery (+3), Targetting Computer (-1)

x3 ER PPC: 5

 Attacks: 
 Hit Locations: 
 Crit Threat: 
 Crit Hit Locations: 
 Falling Damage Hit Location 

Center Torso: 15 Damage, 22 Crits remaining
Left Leg: 15 damage, 8 Armor Remaining
Left Arm: 15 Damage, 6 Armor Remaining
Right Torso: 10 falling Damage, 15 Armor Remaining

Johan's heat is now up by 1

The Warhawk slams its PPCs to Johan in retaliation. A critical hit to the center torso damages his engine (5 more heat per round) and eradicated his Gyro, sending his mech to the ground, and leaving him unable to stand up again.

Despite being felled, Johan can still shoot, so he can still fight. There won't be a movement round for him anymore though (I'll assume he auto faces)

The Warhawk moves forward 3 hexes to 35,30.

OOC: Arkhandus: All I need from you is whether you use targetting computer, don't use targetting computer, or eject from your mech to avoid any unfortunate or fatal results.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 13, 2007)

Btw, the hit modifier on you being prone is +2 for you, +1 for him, or -2 for him if he is adjacent.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 13, 2007)

Hrm.  At this point, with how much excessively good luck his opponents have had with putting holes in his center torso and head today, and the odds against him at this point, Johan will choose to eject and give up the fight.  Fuming, he ejects to avoid being destroyed in the likely nuclear fireball of his engine going critical from the next barrage.

One more uncanny barrage of shots dead-center to his torso, and Johan's engine will be slag or a nuclear bomb exploding under his feet. :\  The Warhawk seems to have a better chance of finishing off the Stone Rhino in one round, and Johan would need to hit with everything to the Warhawk's center torso in order to win first, which will be difficult in his current position.....  I am just not willing to take those bad odds, given the luck Johan's foes have had thus far.  

At least he made Warrior!


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 13, 2007)

Arlighty, very good job everyone. You all made warrior, and I'm pretty sure everyone is getting a good grasp of the system. However, there is one more bit of buisiness that we need to attend to before we can begin the campaign. You see, I planned the thing for 2 star commanders, and we only have 1. So we will settle this in the old fashioned clan way. A Grand Melee. Anyone who wants in is allowed, anyone who doesn't want to be burdened with command can sit this one out. 

Rules are simple, last man standing. Clan rules of warfare involving melee attacks still apply. 

I am making some slight changes to the way everything is running now. Please read over them carefully.

#1: Everyone will be rolling their own rolls from now on. This will save me alot of hassle. Everyone should be familiar with the way they should be posting them, and if not, re-read your trials. Another important tid-bit. I want a stat block at the top of every in game post showing your character name, your mech name, your gunnery/piloting score, and your initiative. This will make administrative duties alot simpler for me. 

#2: I am going to now try out a new initiative system. We will be rolling for initiative every roudn now, rather than once per combat. This will be easy to maintain with you guys handling your own rolls. Please post your NEXT rounds initiative with your attack and hit location rolls. 

#3: Since you guys will be rolling your own crits now, heres how they work. When you roll a 12 on an attack roll (unless you needed a 12 to hit) you get crit threat. Also, whenever you damage critical slots on a mech (done so after all the armor is gone) you get a crit threat. You get 1 threat for every weapon that deals damage to at least 1 critical slot. When you roll, you need to get 8 or higher to crit. 10 or 11 means 2 crits. 12 means 3 crits, or in the case of head/arms/legs you blow it off. You roll 2d6, the first 1d6 showing top or bottom chart on the location you crit, the second showing where it hit. Roll 10 dice whenever you attempt for crit location, and use first applicable. If the item hit can't be destroyed (I.E. Ferro Fibrus or Endo Steel slots) or its already been hit, use the next roll. I'll fill you in on the results of certain crits when they come up.

#4: I made 2 mistakes when running this trial that I didn't fix during it for the sake of fairness. The first is that when you move to a different elevation (I.E. up or down hill) it costs a MP. The second is that cover only applies a +3 difficulty to hit, not a +4. These rules shall now be applied.

#5: Anyone who goes inactive without a warning will be NPCed after 3 days. If you give a warning, I may still decide to NPC, but you can tell me what you are going for ahead of time. I know posting is hard sometimes, but all I need is a basic hello for piece of mind. For this upcoming competition though, the 3 day limit will instead be disqualification. I can postpone that if you post when you will be back on, but this is an important event, and the last thing standing in our way of starting the campaign.

Now that thats settles, I'm giving you guys a few days to e-mail me revised mech designs if you want them. Either way, I'm also putting in a roll call. I want everyone to post in the OOC thread telling me whether or not they want a part in the competition to get Promoted to Star Commander. 

Once again, great job on the trials guys. I'm sure will will strike terror into the heart of the Inner Sphere.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 18, 2007)

Alrighty, heres the map for the Grand Melee. You guys can pick your own locations, but you have to be at least 10 hexes away from anyone else, and nobody can be within anyone elses back arcs. First posted, first served. 

Also, when posting locations, include your initiatives for the first round.

Btw, I colored the different layers in the hill to make it easier for you guys to see who is where.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 18, 2007)

Jemal and his 75 Tonne TimberWolf, the Red Fist, stand triumphantly on the SW hill overlooking the battlefield (07,46 facing 08,45)

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative=0
Gunnery 2, Piloting 4.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 18, 2007)

MechWarrior Johan (piloting 3, gunnery 3), in his repaired, overhauled, 100-ton Stone Rhino, will position himself first at hex 32,03 on the ridge along the upper-middle of the map, also with a good view of the battlefield.

First round's initiative is 5.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Rylee 'Claw' Wolf -- Pilot: 3  -- Gunnery 3*

Init: 4
With a calculating eye and ice in her veins she says, “Come, lets show this TrueBorns a thing or two.” With all lights green she waits for the match to begin. 

Starting Position: 47, 45 (Facing 46, 44)


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 20, 2007)

Lev runs his hands lovingly over the controls of his newly refurbished Timberwolf.  He grins into his helmet, anxious for the melee to begin.

Init: 2.

Starting position: 0609, facing 0710.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 21, 2007)

Alrighty, IT BEGINS!!!

For our 4 contestants, an epic battle awaits. At the end of the long road, the rank of Star Commander.

Ok, order of movement is as follows.

Johan, Rylee, Lev, Jemal.

Post your actions accordingly. Good luck.

And btw, thanks for the PFD Blood, I'm sure everyone appreciates it.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 21, 2007)

Are we the only four in the Grand Melee?

Johan gears up his Stone Rhino, turning it a bit to the west and running 4 hexes to space 28,05, going downhill while he looks around and checks his sensors.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 21, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Are we the only four in the Grand Melee?
> 
> Johan gears up his Stone Rhino, turning it a bit to the west and running 4 hexes to space 28,05, going downhill while he looks around and checks his sensors.




If I wanted to give NPCs a shot at being Star Commander, we wouldn't be having this match. I want 2 PC star commanders. No reason to add any extras, Lemming and Drerek have decided to stay on the sidelines, and I haven't seen Fenris2 in quite some time.

Now this is as good a time as any to run into a new rule, since it won't be detrimental in combat. As I posted in the new rules list, it turns out that there is in fact a movement penalty for moving up and down hill, meaning whenever you step onto a hex with a different elevation, you need to pay a MP for it. (jump jets can get you onto hexes with a 2 or more elevation difference, but they pay MP equal to the difference)

This means it would cost you 6 MP to get to 28,05, and Stone Rhino can only run 5.

(In case you guys don't notice, I set this map up so we can get that rule downpat before starting the campaign itself.)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Run & Jump Combo Jet from 47, 35 to 47, 37 (10 MP). 


Blood Scratch jumps into action and sprints acorss the battle field. Its weapons gleam with anticipation of finding its first target.


----------



## Brother Allard (Sep 21, 2007)

For moment, Lev will stay exactly where he is.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 21, 2007)

.....Are you sure the rules say that going downhill costs extra MP?  That just doesn't seem to make any sense at all.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 21, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> .....Are you sure the rules say that going downhill costs extra MP?  That just doesn't seem to make any sense at all.




I'm guessing the idea is that taking a mech downhill requires you to slow down a little or you will fall, but yes the movement table also includes 1 extra MP for going down a level. If you want, I'll give the option to move downhill with no MP penalties, and replace it with a piloting check. The DC will be your piloting score, plus the number of elevation changes. Success means you navigate the hill, failure means you fall.


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 21, 2007)

Blood, your getting the idea of what I'm explaining to Arkhandus, but your still 1 MP off. The Elevation difference is 3, while the number of hexes to move is 8. (11 MP Total).


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Then she will stay atop of the cliff and move down next turn.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 24, 2007)

Pilot-Jemal; Mech-Red Fist(75Ton); Gun-2/Pilot-4.

IC: 
Jemal *Humphs* as his mech powers up.  He waits where he is, seeing if any of these unfortunates is brave enough to turn towards him.
(No movement this round.)

*OOC: I thought there was also a rule for "Cliffs" (IE a 'drop' of more than 2 hexes) where you take falling damage for going off without jumpjets, and can't get up without them.  I ask b/c there's a couple places where I see the hex value go from like 5 to 2 in a single drop.

ALSO, other PC's, don't forget your pilot name, Mech, and gunnery/Piloting skill, like Darimaus asked.  I need to know what I'm killing, after all. *


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 24, 2007)

K guys, good start, but keep it going. There isn't going to be a firing phase this round. I need new initiatives and move actions please.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 24, 2007)

*ER.. Where are Blood and Arkhandus?  Blood originally stated a move, then said he'd "stay on the hill".. does that mean not moving?  And Arkhandus was going to move down the hill but didn't have enough MP, so was given an option to do it with a piloting roll.. did he do that or stay where he is, or what?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Rylee 'Claw' Wolf -- Pilot: 3 -- Gunnery 3 -- ShadowCat Mark II*

Init: 3

Starting Position: 47, 38 (Facing 47, 37)
Ending Position: 47, 30 (Facing 47, 29)
Movement Cost: 10MP

Round 1 Map: Opening positions and 1st round movements. 


*Last Round Action*: 
Starting Position: 47, 45 (Facing 46, 44) 
Ending Position: 47, 38 (Facing 47, 37)
Movement Cost: 8MP


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 25, 2007)

*MechWarrior Johan, piloting 3, gunnery 3, Stone Rhino*

I've been trying to figure out where the heck I could actually move to this round or next, given the wierd downhill movement rules. :\ 

Johan halts at hex 30,04 then I guess, last round, and _this round_ runs along the ridge or whatever it is to space 27,05, facing hex 26,05.  So 2 hexes of actual movement last round, 3 hexes of actual movement this round.

Initiative this round is 2.


----------

